
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (August 2019) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
jbotz
Location: Somewhere in the Atlantic Rainforest, Bahia, Brazil

Remote: Yes, quite

Willing to relocate: Not immediately

Skills: DevOps, reliability engineering, Linux system admin, SQL db admin,
project management

Technologies: AWS, Kubernetes, Docker, whatever is needed

Programming: strong Python, Perl, C, some Ruby, Clojure, Go, others

Resume/CV: [https://www.botz.org/cv](https://www.botz.org/cv)

Email: jurgen@botz.org

I’m looking for a permanent (preferred) or contract _remote_ DevOps/SRE
position as an individual contributor or manager.

A long time ago, in a Silicon Valley far away, I was a hotshot IT/Ops
engineer, manager, and even director, at several high-profile startups. Then I
moved to Brazil and here I've been planting trees and raising chickens and
practicing permaculture. I did keep a toe in tech and I have a really good
Internet connection thanks to a 20m antenna tower I built myself. Now I have
“saudade” for being a hacker, and I also need an income. So I’ve been
polishing up my skills for a while, and now I’m ready to get to work!

Although located in Brazil, I am an EU citizen and have an address and bank
account in Germany, which may facilitate hiring.

~~~
PascLeRasc
Forgive me if this is off-topic, but I'd really love to hear more about living
and working remotely "somewhere in the Atlantic Rainforest". Do you have or
have you considered making a blog?

------
GnomeChomsky
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Relocation: Yes, including internationally

Technologies: HRIT—e.g. LMS, HRIS, ATS, EPMS etc. Expert with Adobe Captivate
and Articulate Storyline, some HTML & CSS, some Adobe Creative, and great with
the usual mix of Office, Google Apps, Trello, Slack, Basecamp, etc.

Resume: [http://www.kcole.net](http://www.kcole.net) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kecole](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kecole)

Unlike most on here, I'm not a developer or an engineer. While I know a little
Rails and am proud of my Angular SPA, you should probably not hire me to code
for you.

However, you may want to hire me if you need someone passionate about enabling
& empowering customers, partners, and employees — someone who can tackle your
training, learning & development, and people strategy functions. From
elearning to ILT to experiential learning (e.g. hands-on labs), I ensure
people have the tools, skills, and knowledge they need to thrive at work. If
you're looking for a tech-savvy L&D professional skilled at building high-
impact programs, let's chat so I can hear about your priorities and see if
there's a good fit.

------
CAMLORN
Location: Seattle

Remote: Strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Programming languages: Python, Rust, C++, some JavaScript and Go

Technologies: Most of Google Cloud platform, Kubernetes, SQL (Postgres,
BigQuery), RabbitMQ, PgBouncer, the Django/Celery stack, enough bash to be
dangerous, CMake, Appveyor and Travis CI, some Windows COM.

Résumé/CV:
[https://ahicks.io/files/resume.pdf](https://ahicks.io/files/resume.pdf)

Email: ahicks@ahicks.io

I'm an experienced backend software engineer/generalist with experience on
every level of the stack. Highlights include designing custom priority queues,
writing a microservice monitoring solution, debugging distributed locks, and
participating in multiple AWS to Google Cloud migrations. I've been involved
with 4 billing systems and wrote two of them. My favorite professional project
so far is an incredibly massive Kubernetes-powered media transcoding cluster.
I've also got some extensive ops experience.

My experience with lower levels of the stack comes from my personal projects.
The most impactful of these was implementing a significant optimization in the
Rust compiler which reorders struct and enum fields to reduce the memory
footprint of your code. It's much more complicated than it sounds. I've got a
write-up on my blog [0] My other sizeable personal project is Libaudioverse
[1] a large C++ library for audio synthesis not dissimilar to WebAudio [2].
Highlights include a parallelizing workflow engine and hand-written SIMD
optimizations.

I'm looking for a full-time position with either scheduling flexibility or at
least part time remote. My favorite technology is Rust, but I'm open to
anything.

0: [https://ahicks.io/posts/April%202017/rust-struct-field-
reord...](https://ahicks.io/posts/April%202017/rust-struct-field-reordering/)

1:
[https://github.com/libaudioverse/libaudioverse](https://github.com/libaudioverse/libaudioverse)

2: When I started, WebAudio was barely on the horizon. Once the spec reached a
degree of maturity, I read it and realized I'd built roughly the same thing.

------
dpezely
Daniel Pezely - Authorized to work for any employer in US or Canada

Location: Vancouver, BC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Negotiable

Technologies: Rust, Python, Common Lisp, Erlang, C; GCP, AWS; Debian-based
Linux, FreeBSD; old school pure JavaScript in browser to exercise server-side
API for delivering end-to-end functionality

Résumé/CV: Linkedin.com/in/dpezely or Pezely.com/daniel

Email: first name at last name dot com

Currently specializing in Rust: 2+ years as primary language, began with
1.0-stable in mid-2015.

Generalist from prior specialization of concurrency, scaling, exotic data
storage, dev-ops and long ago as a Unix sys-admin.

e.g., at Splunk/BugSense: rewrote the BugSense back-end from Erlang/Lisp/C to
pure Erlang for (ironically) 25x performance increase Server cluster saw
several billion inbound requests per day non-stop from all time zones. (See
GitHub for slides from Erlang Factory and other presentations.)

Recently added:

GitHub.com/dpezely/anagram-phrases (using prime number factorization in Rust)

GitLAB.com/dpezely/chat-server (mio in Rust)

GitHub.com/dpezely/Effective-serde-By-Writing-Less-Rust-Code

------
xelxebar

      Location: Obihiro, Japan
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: employment@wilsonb.com
      Proficient Languages: POSIX shell (dash), bash, C (gcc), Plain/AMS TeX, make, dc (GNU bc implementation), sed
      Hobby Languages: x86_64 (GNU as), Haskell, Guile scheme, Lua
      Technologies: ELF binaries, linker (ld), loader (ld.so), shellcheck, bats, gawk, valgrind, readelf, Hakyll, objdump, git, fail2ban, snort, nginx, postfix, openkim, opendmarc, dovecot, tor, znc, prosody, gnuplot
    

I just exited a Ph.D. program in algebraic geometry, looking at performing
differential geometry over discrete "manifolds". In particular, I was
interested in porting General Relativity to a discrete differential geometry
realm. Now, I'm looking for remote work.

In broad strokes, my talents lie in three main domains. Relaying what I hear
from my peers: 1) my ramp-up time on technical subjects is fast, 2) my
analysis is deep and careful, and 3) my explanations of highly technical
material are lucid and helpful. Words are words though, so I hope to find a
team with lots of opportunities for growth, and where my natural talents are
useful and appreciated.

On the DevOps side, I have a relatively comprehensive understanding of Linux
as an OS, having used Linux primarily since middle school. These days, I
pretty much live in the command line and (finally) have the background to rely
primarily on man/info pages and source code for my documentation needs,
without resorting to blogs or wiki pages.

Finally, I love math. I find it beautiful, exhilarating, not to mention
useful. Regardless of day job, I find myself spending a good bit of my free
time studying algebra, geometry, and their intersection. This interest spills
over into languages like Haskell and Scheme, hardware execution models, and
even the Linux kernel.

I would flourish in R&D or any position that can use an overabudance of
curiosity and a scrutinizing eye.

Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
Cenk
This worked surprisingly well last time so here we go again:

    
    
      Location: Europe 
      Remote: Yep 
      Willing to relocate: Yes 
      Skills: Product Management, UX + UI, HTML, CSS, some JS, some PHP, Wordpress, SEO, growth
      Résumé/CV: https://cenk.co/CV.pdf
      Email: work@cenk.co
      Looking for: Freelance work or to relocate to London or somewhere equally exciting
    

Worked at a YC startup in Stockholm for two years as Head of Digital (small
team, so product management combined with plenty of hands-on frontend work). I
went full-time on my own project in the edtech space this January, Citationsy
(a reference management app with 140K users). I’m available for frontend
freelance work or a full-time position at a great company where I can do
meaningful work.

------
tunatrout

      Location: Austin
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Flask, SQL, JavaScript, MongoDB, Docker, AWS
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/zacdemi/
      Email: zac.demi@gmail.com
    

Looking to break into tech with employer who values self-starter passionate
about learning and delivering value. And that appreciates fast-paced Jenga
([https://github.com/zacdemi/scalejenga](https://github.com/zacdemi/scalejenga)).

------
wangfowen
Ex-Googler/former YC full stack engineer currently traveling long term looking
for part time (20-30 hours a week) work. Open to future possibilities of full
time, but for now it'd only be part time.

Location: Traveling, will be in Asia/Africa/Europe time zones for the
foreseeable future

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Strong Ruby (RoR), Javascript (Typescript, React, Node), Scala.
Okay at C#, Java. Happy to learn whatever is needed for the job

Résumé/CV: [http://owenwang.com/resume](http://owenwang.com/resume)

Email: wangfowen@gmail.com

------
thekhatribharat
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, Java, JavaScript, Kubernetes, Docker, OpenShift,
ReactJS, SQL, MongoDB, Cassandra, Kafka, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, Redis,
InfluxDB, Git, SaltStack, AWS, Google Cloud

Résumé/CV: Available on request (LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bkhatri/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bkhatri/))

Email: khatribox+HN@gmail.com

Blog: [https://medium.com/open-factory](https://medium.com/open-factory)

~~~
envolt
Added to JIRA - When checking if user is already registered, consider
`\\+(.+)`

~~~
thekhatribharat
What's this?

------
raydev
I'm an experienced iOS developer, comfortable working across platforms and
leading small teams. I've shipped many apps to the App Store and Play Store,
and filled a lot of roles along the way, but I'd like to focus my time on
building a dedicated product or platform.

I want to work on something that has a clear target audience, is loved by
users, and is appreciated by the people who work on it. :)

Always eager to take on new challenges and dive into the unknown! Looking for
work that gets me "closer to the metal," compilers, frameworks. Currently
trying to write a small interpreter in Rust in my free time, it's been a blast
so far.

Location: currently Canada, with roots and citizenship in the US

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Toronto, NYC area, Boston, DC. No Pacific Time Zone.

Technologies:

    
    
        - iOS: Experienced with both Swift and Objective-C, deep knowledge of UIKit and Foundation 
        - Comfortable with JavaScript (Node), TypeScript (Node), Python, Ruby for backend stuff. I enjoy this work.
        - Comfortable on Android, lately Kotlin, previously Java. I prefer iOS development, though.
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/14efzTp3Nfh1Xm1PWd6zB7qGm...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/14efzTp3Nfh1Xm1PWd6zB7qGmV1ZbOKUEdKte4LLnMJ0/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: raymond dot edwards at gmail

------
libbkmz
I'm a Senior Software Engineer experienced in a wide range of technologies,
like embedded systems, system modeling, web, databases, networking, etc. My
passion is to create things that help people all over the world. Love to solve
complex problems. The primary programming language is Python, but also have
experience with JavaScript, PHP, Perl, C/C++, Clojure. Studied a little bit
Go, Rust, D, and other not very popular languages. Have experience with
embedded systems like STM32 or ESP8266 for home IoT automation.

Have extensive knowledge about how NAND (Flash) memory works. Have done many
system models of SSD, especially in Python with the help of Cython, numpy, and
C. Have experience with Linux Kernel Hacking, especially in the block layer.

Also have some experience with Frontend: AngularJs, VueJs.

    
    
      Location: Belarus (Europe)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, MongoDB, Linux, VueJs. Linux Kernel Hacking, 
        NAND, Flash storage internals, System modeling (Python, Cython, numpy, C), embedded software.
      Résumé/CV: Available by email.
      Email: libbkmz.dev+hiring < ат > gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ilya-
plenne/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ilya-plenne/)

------
c-smile
Location: Vancouver, Canada.

Remote: yes.

Willing to relocate: possibly.

Technologies: UI in all its incarnations: as native as web frontend.

Résumé: I am an author of Sciter Engine (
[https://sciter.com](https://sciter.com) ) that is an embeddable
HTML/CSS/script engine (browser if you wish) for desktop applications.
Therefore I know as Web Frontend from inside-out as native UI in depth on
platforms: Windows, MacOS, Linux/GTK and mobiles.

Recent projects:

\- Sciter Notes - [https://notes.sciter.com/](https://notes.sciter.com/)

\- HTML Notepad - [https://html-notepad.com/](https://html-notepad.com/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/c-smile/](https://github.com/c-smile/)

Stackoverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/421163/c-smile](https://stackoverflow.com/users/421163/c-smile)

Codeproject:
[https://www.codeproject.com/Members/c-smile](https://www.codeproject.com/Members/c-smile)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/afedoniouk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/afedoniouk/)

email: andrew.fedoniouk@gmail.com

------
sondar

      Location: Barcelona, Spain
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Java, SQL
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramon-perez-garcia/
      Email: rapega12@gmail.com
    

I'm a mathematician with 6 months of experience working with Python and SQL
and 3 with Java on predictive models and data analysis. Currently looking for
a city change, I'd like to join a dev team to work and improve my skills.

------
mrich
Location: Germany (Frankfurt/Heidelberg/Karlsruhe)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I focus on solving your business problems. I have worked with many
technologies in 12+ years in the software industry and 10+ years before that,
and I am comfortable using whatever languages and tools necessary to help your
business. Complex tasks are also welcome - I am able to involve other
developers where necessary and manage the project.

Extensive experience in high-performance systems, fault tolerance, quality
assurance, C/C++ tooling, automation.

Would love to work with companies that successfully scaled their business
quickly (e.g. in the cloud) and are now looking at reducing costs to become
profitable, speeding up their systems, or facing technical debt or security
challenges.

Technologies I have used in projects in the past year: C/C++, Python, Rust,
SQL, Bash, Docker, K8S, Javascript, LLVM, build systems, compiler toolchains,
Dash/Flask, Plotly, Pandas.

Résumé available on request. Also see
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/martinrichtarsky](https://stackoverflow.com/story/martinrichtarsky)

Email: s@martinien.de LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinrichtarsky/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinrichtarsky/)

------
JakeStone
_Basics_

    
    
      Location: San Jose, CA (Actually Los Gatos, but close enough)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C# (ASP.NET, ASP.NET MVC, WinForms), PHP, MySQL, MS-SQL, Comfortable in Linux
      Email: rrv.jobsearch.2019@gmail.com
    

_Quick background:_

    
    
      * Started as a web designer in the 90s, started doing backend work in Perl, then PHP.
      * Went back to school, started doing C# work for the University, discovered I loved it.
      * Discovered that academic careers involved bureaucracy I didn't want to pursue.
      * Moved from Texas to California, picked back up PHP and Perl to stay fed.
    

_Goal:_

I'm strongly open to EdTech positions, but with the focus of the
teaching/instruction part. Some of the education administrative SaaS startups
look like they provide useful things, but that's not what I'm interested in.
I'm happy to discuss other industries other than those that are finance
(banks/loans/cryptocurrency/credit/etc) based.

What I'm looking for is a place where I can help build/improve something that
allows people to learn something. It could be a college textbook subject, how
to rebuild an engine, or learning how to fly a plane.

 _Additional:_

I've got a handful of other skills and knowledge. C, C++, Perl, PostgreSQL,
Oracle, shell scripting, HTML, JavaScript, a small bit of Java and Lua,
college minors in mathematics and political science, a hobbyist knowledge of
3d graphics and a developing knowledge of mobile game design. I keep learning
as much as I have time to pick up books and throw myself at the keyboard.

------
anthonylebrun
Location: Durham, NC, USA

Remote: Yes (have been for the past 4 years)

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: JavaScript, VueJS, StencilJS, Web Components

Résumé/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/anthonylebrun/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/anthonylebrun/)

Email: an thony le brun [@] g mail (minus spaces + .com)

Problems I'd be good at helping you solve: \- Designing great user
experiences. \- Creation and Adoption a Design System (aka Design Language /
Pattern Library) \- Transforming your Front-End spaghetti code into something
maintainable and even beautiful \- Building complex UI components

Benefits of working with me: \- I have a background in back-end development so
I do understand that world well. Today I've chosen to focus on UI development
and I am pretty knowledgeable about JavaScript, the DOM and cutting edge
features in the browser. \- I do not require much direction or very specific
requirements. I like to discuss things at a high level, understand the
context, and I can help fill in any gaps with a high level of attention to
detail and you can usually trust me to make good decisions on your behalf.

I have built 1.5 (one is currently in progress) SaaS apps as side projects
([https://www.recapped.io/](https://www.recapped.io/) being one). And I am
also currently working on an open source Web Component design system starter
kit (yet to be released).

Open to full time offers and possibly part time contracts/freelance for an
interesting project.

------
Layke_
Location: USA

Remote: Remote, Travel, or Local

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, BASH, C, C++, Python, OpenGL, QT, LabVIEW, FPGAs,
Vagrant, Jenkins

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WOtVOjzG71xR21wnpy5UJb5X...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WOtVOjzG71xR21wnpy5UJb5XtpmxlS4sP8tPPgcAwoo/edit?usp=drivesdk)

Email: layke.austin.findley@gmail.com

I took a break from an awesome career at a startup aerospace company called
Firefly to serve in the USN. It was an eye opening experience to work with the
electrical side of the avionics for the fleet and now am looking to start back
in the software industry and plan to pursue a MSc in machine learning in
pursuit of bring powerful edge computing back the end users hardware. One of
my long term passion projects is to eventually develop real time rendering
hardware on RISC-V written in a programming language I am developing. I would
say I have a proven track record of learning to excel in a wide range of
fields requiring quick learning and technical expertise. Looking forward to
finding work in which I feel both our mutual goals can be acheived.

------
drewshamrock
Location: Bay Area (in between San Francisco and Sacramento)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Python, Flask, HTML and enough CSS to get by

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/drewshamrock/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/drewshamrock/)

Email: drewshamrock@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/LuchaBeast](https://github.com/LuchaBeast)

I'm looking for Junior level Python/Flask roles. I'm currently in a career
transition after 10 years of doing SEO. This year, I left my Director of SEO
job to dedicate my time to learning and programming with Python. I started
with the Udacity Full Stack Nanodegree program, but after some time spent with
the program, I decided I would progress quicker by just building. Please view
my github to see the progress I've made on my ferry schedules website. While I
have plenty to learn, don't we all?, I believe I'm capable and competent
enough to contribute to a company at the Junior level and I'm hungry for
experience. If you are looking for Junior Python/Flask developers, please
reach out.

------
Luke_Persola
Location: San Francisco

Remote: sure

Willing to relocate: possibly

Technologies: Python, NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas, Ruby, JavaScript, SQL
(Postgres, Redshift)

Résumé:
[http://www.lukepersola.com/Luke_Persola_resume.pdf](http://www.lukepersola.com/Luke_Persola_resume.pdf)

ΕmaiƖ: lukepersola▩gmail▩com

I'm most interested in designing and implementing machine learning models. I
have five years of experience in web development and data engineering, and
over the past couple years have been working on some of my own machine
learning projects. Check out this repo[1] which efficiently searches through
all of English language Wikipedia's biographical entries to match a GloVe-
embedded query or this blogpost[2] about predicting legal outcomes. Open to
contract.

[1]
[https://github.com/Persola/identifier](https://github.com/Persola/identifier)

[2] [https://medium.com/@lukepersola/mind-reading-lady-
justice-21...](https://medium.com/@lukepersola/mind-reading-lady-
justice-215ec8e2c2f5?source=friends_link&sk=88afdd72173041c8140f2509b672ace7)

------
pknerd
Web Developer/ETL Developer \---------------------------

Location: Karachi - PK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not immediately but in plans.

Skills: Web Development, Data/Web Scraping, ETL Development. Blogging and
Teaching

Technologies: Laravel, Django, Flask, Selenium/Requests, Elasticsearch,
Airflow, Bonobo, custom Data Pipelines in Python.

Programming: PHP, C#, Ruby, Java and a bit of Go. Though I am a polyglot
programmer.

Resume/CV: [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

Blog: [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Email: kadnan (at) gmail (dot) com.

I have been working as a remote developer for a US based startup where I have
setup and managed an infrastructure to run data pipelines that acquire data
from different resources 24/7\. Besides, I have worked a decade+ as a Web
developer and well versed about the core concepts related to modern
development. I am also into system optimization and love to find ways to speed
up systems; be it on website or backend DB and other application servers. I am
looking for remote work and I am capable to manage my own workflow and tasks.

------
timmaah

      Location: United States
      Remote: Yes (8 years experience)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby on Rails, React, Nodejs, AWS, Docker, Git.. etc
      Resume/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/tiwatson/
      Email: tiwatson@gmail.com
    
    
    

I'm a 20 year full stack open source web developer looking for my next
challenge. In the past I have created a niche social network for a political
action committee, joined a small startup and rewrote their public transit
tracking and prediction app, then worked with another startup to help small
car dealerships find their web presence and streamline their backend
operations.

I am looking for fast paced small companies or startups. Ruby on
Rails/Node.js/React. 8 years remote experience.

A side project of mine:
[https://reserve.wanderinglabs.com/](https://reserve.wanderinglabs.com/)
[https://github.com/tiwatson/reserve.wanderinglabs](https://github.com/tiwatson/reserve.wanderinglabs)

------
autokatalyst
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: python, flask, django MySQL, sqlalchemy, pandas, scikit-learn,
html/css/js, jquery, bootstrap, jupyter, R, pytorch

Email: contact[at]autokatalyst.com

Available for the following:

* Full-Stack Web Development

* Data Science/Business Analytics

* Business Process Automation

* Quantitative Risk Management (Hedge Funds/HFT/Systematic Trading)
    
    
      - extensive experience developing regulatory/operational/trading risk management tools in quantitative finance.
    

Experienced full-stack developer with a machine learning focus. Building data-
driven applications that deliver material business results is my specialty.
I've been fortunate enough to work in a variety of industries from
Quantitative Finance to Insurance Technology (InsurTech) and Recycling & Waste
Management Technology (WasteTech). I'm pragmatic, professional, and put a
strong emphasis on communicating clearly and developing projects towards
mutually accepted first priniciples. Happy to chat about your specific domain
and what might be achievable.

I enjoy solving business problems with software and diving into various
domains and building solutions that have a material impact on the bottom line.
One of my best performing projects (continues to save millions annually)
required 70% digging into a problem domain and 30% coding. Another recent
project I'm proud of is an ML-powered pricing engine that's given a $250+M
funded competitor's service in the space a run for it's money. I've produced
results working both as a member of a technical team and independently
(working directly with key stakeholders/executives).

------
tabbyg
Location: New York Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: *
Primarily in Python * Secondary: C#, JavaScript * Middle tier to back-end
development(Frameworks: Django, Flask, .NET Core, ORM: Django + SQLAlchemy) *
FE experience: Angular7 + React * DevOps pipeline creation with Terraform and
AWS CodePipeline * Docker and Kubernetes * Experience creating data pipelines
for bringing machine learning models into production and integrating them into
the existing ecosystem. * Experience gathering technical requirements,
determining project scope, resource allocation and associated costs. *
Experience taking on leadership and mentorship roles.

Background in software engineering and building scalable web applications.
Looking for a role at the intersection of tech. and business.

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/tabbyg/r-sum-/blob/master/Gaudentia_Orwa_...](https://github.com/tabbyg/r-sum-/blob/master/Gaudentia_Orwa_resume.pdf)

Email: adhis394752@gmail.com

------
ag_user123
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, Node.js, Koa(Express), React.js, Gatsby,
GraphQL, Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have background in computer science and am able to
create everything from small business websites to custom web applications.

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
georigin
UI/UX Designer:

Location: Baltimore / Washington DC area Remote:Yes Willing to relocate:Yes
Technologies: Figma, Sketch, basic HTML/CSS, invison, Adobe suite.
Résumé/CV:[http://tiny.cc/00inaz](http://tiny.cc/00inaz) &
[http://georgeputhukkeril.com](http://georgeputhukkeril.com)
Email:georigin@gmail.com

I am a Baltimore based designer with a decade of experience working for
agencies and clients. Specifically, I have worked on SaaS web-applications,
websites, and mobile applications.

I am currently working on an in-house Association management software, that
involves member management, reporting, and other information-heavy user
interfaces.

Additionally, I have worked in an agile team, been involved with every step of
the creative process from wireframes to final design, collaborated with
developers for over 8+ years, created design systems for various projects to
minimize design inconsistencies and gained experience in quick iterative
design and prototyping.

------
dstarren
Location: San Diego

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: See below

Resume: Available upon request

Email: david.starren@gmail.com

About me: I've worked for a series of startups but would love to find
something a bit more stable. Thanks to the nature of startups, I have
experience with all sorts of technologies and techniques, including, but not
limited to:

Familiarity with: JavaScript, Ruby, Rust, C#, and Go. Some familiarity with C,
C++, Dart, R, Erlang, and Haskell

Setting up and/or using various databases, including: Postgres, SQLite,
MongoDB, Redis, CouchDB, Cassandra, and even flat files

Managing servers, both bare-metal and cloud, with SSH, Apple Remote Desktop,
Terraform, and/or Ansible

Extensive work with REST APIs, JSON, and CSV files

Building and running internal line of business apps with both automatic and
manual reporting

Some other projects involved things such as real-time distributed web
scraping, low-level networking, and even blockchain analysis

I primarily work with MacOS (desktop), and Linux (server), although I know a
little bit about Windows.

I also have a little experience with hardware/IOT, including Raspberry PI,
serial communication, and talking to 4G modems.

I've tried to keep it concise, so feel free to ask for details :)

------
zrth
SRE looking for InfoSec/Security analyst position

    
    
      Location: Berlin
      Remote: Optional
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Skills: SRE, DevOps, Systems, InfoSec, Humans
      Technologies: python, clojure, bash, Linux, BSD, k8s, all kinds of DevOps stacks, all kinds of InfoSec Tools, osquery, GRsec, Elastic, pgsql, AWS, GCS, terraform, salt, puppet, ansible, chef, Whatever is needed...
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: almftgh@gmail.com (not my regular email address for obvious reasons)
    
    

10 years of experienc in the field of SRE, backend development, devops, linux,
bsd and network administration. Looking to move to Infosec, IT security,
pentesting.

While i have never held the title "Security analyst" i have often fulfilled
the role and worked on projects involving Network security, Cloud security,
Source code audits, Web security. Securing and optimizing deployent and build
environments, CICD systems. Developing security scanners and automating audit
processes.

I love learning new things and am always up for a good challenge.

------
elamje

      Location: Central
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes (Austin, Seattle, Denver, NYC, SF, Stockholm, Oslo)
      Technologies: Clojure, Python (Flask, Django), JVM, React.js (open to learn Go, Elixir, Rust, Scala)
      Misc: AWS, Azure, & hardware design experience (PCB)
      Email: j3elam at gmail
    

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/elamjohn/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/elamjohn/)

Software is play for me, so definitely willing to put in OT making something
better. UT Austin BSEE - understand hardware, but professionally a SWE. Full
stack junior developer - C#, Django, Flask. I spend a lot of time learning
langs like Clojure. Familiar with big data stacks like Hadoop, python for data
science, and front end frameworks like React. Prefer back end data processing
pipelines, but open to web/full stack.

Available for side work, but seeking full-time. I prefer onsite work so I can
learn from great engineers and have better feedback.

------
howard941
Location: Sarasota or Clearwater

Remote: Please

Willing to relocate: W central or SW Fla

Technologies: New product development; Embedded/firmware/bare metal or
FreeRTOS; *nix/RF/crypto/; Kinetis KE Cortex M0+ & M4, Nordic Semi's M4 SOC,
ST's M4 ARMs, Espressif's ESP8266, Microchip dsPIC; realtime; IAR, gcc via
MCUXpresso & Kinetis Dev Studio & unix like systems;, MPLAB-X IDE; Embedded
FreeBSD; Embedded Linux on for ex. Raspberry Pi / Broadcom BCM2837; gdb;
clang; UML; debugging development prototype hardware; embedded HTTP server;
grid support power generation systems; TCP and UDP over IP; Ethernet; power
line communications; RS-485; RV-C CANBUS; Bluetooth LE; LoRA; Battery powered
devices; storage scopes; visual studio; Java w/Android Studio; GNSS; NEMA
cybersecurity and IoT council member. Licensed attorney & pilot (ASEL/IA);
amateur radio extra class

Availibility: Conditional, this is a protective backup WWTBH posting in case
anticipated Sarasota hire falls through

Resume: Please request by email

Email: hginfla@gmail.com

------
csbartus

      Location: Europe
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Open
      Technologies: React, GraphQL, Design systems, WordPress, AWS AppSync
      Résumé/CV: http://metamn.io/csongor-bartus-resume.pdf
      Email: bartus.csongor@gmail.com
    

I have a degree in Computer Science and I'm a self taught designer with works
featured in online galleries. I have 10 years web experience in intl.
environment.

My best use of skills are:

1\. Designing and developing web sites, apps and products

2\. Migrating old projects to current best practices and technologies

3\. Serving as a CTO / Co-founder / Tech lead for small businesses.

More about me:

\- Blogs: [http://metamn.io/beat/](http://metamn.io/beat/),
[http://metamn.io/react/](http://metamn.io/react/)

\- React sample project:
[https://github.com/metamn/inu-v2-b](https://github.com/metamn/inu-v2-b)

\- WordPress best practices: [https://github.com/metamn/wp-best-
practices](https://github.com/metamn/wp-best-practices)

\- Portfolio, slightly outdated: [http://metamn.io/](http://metamn.io/)

\- Theme featured in the WordPress theme store:
[https://morethemes.baby/](https://morethemes.baby/)

\- Work featured on Brutalist Websites:
[https://brutalistwebsites.com/metamn.io_gust/](https://brutalistwebsites.com/metamn.io_gust/)

------
NathanRamsay
Location: Central Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not currently

I’m an entry level developer with skills in C++, Java, HTML, CSS, javascript,
SQL, and Assembly. I’m one class away from an associates in Computer Science,
and have completed all the core coursework for a CS Bachelors at James Madison
University. I have extensive training in networking and security through the
military.

I’ve worked with distributed teams in the past, where I taught myself
Blueprints for Unreal Engine 4, animation through Maya, and how to establish
an animation pipeline.

I’m open to travel, and possible relocation in the future.

Résumé: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BrOevTFoHKkNk-
JrkknQciojTFX...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BrOevTFoHKkNk-
JrkknQciojTFXCDDav/view?usp=sharing) Technologies: C++, Java, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, SQL, and Assembly

Git:
[https://github.com/SanguinemDracones](https://github.com/SanguinemDracones)

Email: nathan.paul.ramsay@gmail.com

------
madduci
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++ (98->17, STL/Boost/Thrift/Qt/MFC), Java (8->12, EE7/Apache
CXF/JPA/JBoss/Tomcat), PHP (5->7, CakePHP), HTML5 (CSS3+jQuery), build systems
and dependency managers (CMake/CPack, Maven, Ant, Makefile, Conan, Nexus,
Composer, Jenkins), RDBMS (MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQLite), Docker, Hashi-Stack
(Packer, Vagrant, Terraform), Release (Desktop installers, MSI, DMG, DEB/RPM),
Software Design and Architecture, Computer Vision (including OpenCV,
PointCloudLibrary, Kinect 1/2), Software Security (Signature, TLS, OpenSSL),
Team player but also solo-worker, team leadership skills, continuous learner.

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/adduci](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/adduci)

Looking for new opportunities and permanent positions (Team Lead / Senior
Engineer / DevOps), in any industry, as I am really flexible to learn new
domains.

------
rikiblu
Location: London, United Kingdom Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Machine Learning, AI, Knowledge Graphs, NLP, AWS, Docker, MySQL,
Cassandra, Gradle

Programming: Java, Python, R, Some PHP and C++

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PdcJ-S6lSU21H5-aM3mhazZnGT6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PdcJ-S6lSU21H5-aM3mhazZnGT6zZ7-2/view?usp=sharing)

Email: ricardo.ms.soares@hotmail.com

I’m looking for a permanent position in the US, as a Machine Learning Engineer
/ Data Scientist. I have a MSc in AI, and I've been working for the last year
as a Machine Learning Engineer in a fintech startup, where I developed my
knowledge not only as a Machine Learning Engineer, learning about Docker and
further developing my knowledge in Python and ML / model development, but also
in Java, working in the codebase and solving problems wherever it may be. I've
also grown familiar with AWS and data management.

Don't hesitate to contact me!

------
cmdrchris

      Location: New York City
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: SQL, PostgreSQL, Redshift, S3, RDS, EC2, Python, Ruby on Rails, Apache Airflow, Luigi, Terraform
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NEF6bsmI_elh43KfK0k1jN1k4sfSjUaL/view?usp=sharing
      Email: mail.cmcdonald@gmail.com
      LinkedIn: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NEF6bsmI_elh43KfK0k1jN1k4sfSjUaL/view?usp=sharing
    

About Me:

I've been in tech and startups for 10+ years and have additional tech and ops
experience going back further. Most recently, I have spent time in Product-
focused roles, but I have also done some dev work...mainly related to Data.
What I'm most interested in are roles in high-growth teams where I can
contribute in multiple ways and work with senior leadership. I'm open to
various leadership roles including: Product Manager, Operations Manager,
Engineering Manager, other...

------
mutableDev
Location: Prague, Czech Republic (US Citizen, native english speaker) Remote:
Only Willing to relocate: Not immediately Technologies: Swift, Obj-C, Kotlin,
Java, React Native, Python Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UWVXIHRLLn_Fe_OS9NXu18y0hZt...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UWVXIHRLLn_Fe_OS9NXu18y0hZtGuzd1/view)
Email: anthony at mutable dot co (not a typo)

I'm a freelancer specializing in native mobile app development. I've been
working remotely for the last 5 years. My experience with mobile apps goes
back to 2010 and most recently includes React Native, Kotlin and lots of
Swift.

[https://www.mutable.co/about-me.mp3](https://www.mutable.co/about-me.mp3)

I'm interested in contract or full time remote work.

My background is in Enterprise software with Java, SQL and BI/Big Data. I've
worked with Python and React.js on several projects.

------
ferruck

      Location: Dresden, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: For the right job within Germany, yes
      Technologies: Linux, FreeRTOS, C, C++, Assembly, Arm, Xtensa, currently tinkering with Elm to broaden my view
      Résumé/CV: https://cv.philipp-trommler.me
      Email: cv [at] philipp-trommler [dot] me
    

Hi, I'm a mid-level embedded and low-level GNU/Linux software engineer with
three years experience in building GNU/Linux distributions from the ground up
as well as system services for RT and non-RT operating systems. Generally
things that can't be seen but _have to_ work.

I'm looking for a new opportunity within a company that does not just use but
also contributes back to Open Source. I'd really like to work as a full-time
contributor in the open, including code, docs and community work.

If you need someone who knows how to code but also has the soft skills to
interact with your community, reach out to me!

------
techj
Location: Washington, DC | Northern Virginia Remote: Yes (have remote work
experience)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, PHP, Linux, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Python, Pandas,
Selenium, Ansible

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.

Email: dctechj@gmail.com

I'm open to all positions or contracts.

I took a break to complete my degree a few years back. I have recently
completed a small project, but I do have a coding resume gap after graduation
(open to discussion) that I'm looking to close.

My work experience is focused in full stack web development and managing IT
infrastructure. I am comfortable outside of this range and have worked on
systems ranging from USB duplication automation, warehouse inventory systems,
and 'complex' proprietary databases.

I enjoy working independently or with teams, and have experience developing
practical solutions to problems. I am capable of quickly learning new tech on
my own time, or absorbing knowledge by working with others.

Current side project: Building a web app using Flask for the backend and React
for the frontend.

------
johnnyfived
Location: NYC

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Yes depending on job

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Electron, React, Unity3D, Machine Learning,
Natural Language Processing (NLP), Computer Vision (CV), Backend / Full-Stack
Development, AWS, Docker, Elasticsearch, SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://jddunn.github.io/portfolio/data/Johnny-Dunn-
Resume-2...](https://jddunn.github.io/portfolio/data/Johnny-Dunn-
Resume-2019.pdf)

Email: johnnyddunn@gmail.com

Full-stack / backend engineer with strong machine learning (NLP, CV) and Unity
skills as well. Looking for a full-time position, preferably with some remote
flexibility. Good at finding creative, data-driven solutions to problems with
unknown answers.

[https://jddunn.github.io/portfolio/](https://jddunn.github.io/portfolio/)
[https://github.com/jddunn](https://github.com/jddunn)

------
sfcoder
Location: San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask, Graphene, SQLAlchemy, Tensorflow,
OpenCV), JavaScript (Node (Express), React, Flow, Apollo (GraphQL),
WebSockets, Prisma), Face and Pose Detection/Recognition in both JavaScript
and Python.

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/my-resume-on-linkedin](http://bit.ly/my-resume-on-
linkedin)

Email: bayarea@programmer.net

I'm currently working on a computer vision web application that does face and
pose detection/recognition and (as far as I know) is the first of its kind
since it uses Tensorflow.js and can work offline sandboxed in a browser with
no installation or deployment required. For more details please consider
reading the full (long) version of this comment (that could not fit here) on
pastebin with more info about me and the full list of
[http://bit.ly/technologies-in-JSON](http://bit.ly/technologies-in-JSON)

------
infosecengineer
Location: New York, NY & greater metro area Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: powershell / bash scripting, javascript, go, python, mysql,
mongo, docker, aws / GCP, node.js, express, nginx, rest, microservices, Java,
security policy, ELK, incident response, threat intelligence, osint
information gathering, malware analysis, online reputation protection. DevOps
and InfoSec related tools.

Résumé/CV: available upon request

Email: infosecengineer@allmail.net

I'm looking for a permanent or contract position as an Information Security
Engineer. With 5+ years experience in the Managed Services industry as a
security professional mostly dealing with network and host security, I'm
currently looking for something involving more web-security or penn testing.
I'm passionate about security and computer science in general. I'm working
towards my CISSP certification and have recently began Bug hunting w/
Bugcrowd! I'm a excited to hear from you.

------
Keshav_Nagpal
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Skills: Full-stack Web development, ChatBot Development, Product Management,
Converting Use case to features & products

Technologies: Python & its web frameworks, html+css+javascript, jQuery, Azure
Cloud, MS Bot Framework C# ASP.Net (used this only for chatbot development),
Deep Learning, Some bits and pieces of C++ & java, Willing to learn any
tool/technology as per project requirement.

Resume:
[https://keshavnagpal.github.io/docs/KeshavNagpalResume.pdf](https://keshavnagpal.github.io/docs/KeshavNagpalResume.pdf)

Email: keshav.nagpal.1@gmail.com

After completing my Engineering in Information Technology, I've been
converting use cases to features and products since the past 2+ years. Taken
ownership through every aspect of product development and successfully
delivered Automation solutions, multi-tenant chatbot etc. Looking forward to
collaborating with smart people soon :)

------
UBCgraduate3
Location: London, Berlin, Paris, Stockholm and West Coast

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Python, JAVA, some HTML/CSS/JS and C++

Résumé/CV: [https://www.nicolas-gagnon.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/05/Ni...](https://www.nicolas-gagnon.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/05/Nicolas-Z-Gagnon-Resume2019.pdf)

Email: NG@nicolas-gagnon.com

Website: [https://www.nicolas-gagnon.com/](https://www.nicolas-gagnon.com/)

Linkedin: www.linkedin.com/in/nicgagnon

Recent graduate with a Bachelor of Science degree in both Computer Science and
Behavioural Neuroscience in May 2019, I am looking for work in the cross
section of technology and human cognition. My goal is to join a company that
takes an integrated approach to computational improvements to modern society.
I thrive in fast-paced, and thought-provoking environments that promotes
individual initiative in a team dynamic.

------
deevolution
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes, but only to cities with good public transit (I don't
have a drivers license and don't intend on getting one)

Technologies: React, Vue, Javascript, Node.js, Python

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1X_9-rshZzRTipMi56CX1Fnml...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1X_9-rshZzRTipMi56CX1Fnmlyb7rxyY8_KD992jRZnI)

Email: deevolutionism@gmail.com

Portfolio: [https://gentry.demchak.com](https://gentry.demchak.com)

Github:
[https://github.com/deevoluitionism](https://github.com/deevoluitionism)

Entrepreneurial Junior frontend dev with 2 years of professional experience
working in experiential design and technology. Looking for learning/growth
opportunity to work alongside other talented engineers in a small-midsize
company. Looking to transition from agency client work to building a product

------
jonnyphilly
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes. (New York, Austin, Seattle, London, Copenhagen,
anywhere else -- let's talk!)

Technologies: Angular, React, jQuery, Javascript, Ruby, Ruby On Rails, HTML,
CSS, SQL - mySQL, Postgres, MongoDB

Resume:
[https://jonnyphilly.github.io/portfolio/files/Resume.pdf](https://jonnyphilly.github.io/portfolio/files/Resume.pdf)

Email: jonphillipsweb [at] gmail [dot] com

Recent Bootcamp graduate who has his toe in code for over 15 years. I've spent
years problem solving and driving results for corporate America, and am re-
entering the tech field to try and make a difference here. My experience as a
flagship retailer and bartender has created an individual who isn't afraid to
get his hands dirty, and leverage tools around him to drive results.

Available for all work, but seeking full time employment with a company that
will allow me to thrive as I enter this new field.

------
sequence7
Hi. I've been building platforms and teams for almost 20 years initially as a
developer, architect and consultant for everything from tiny startups to giant
multi-nationals and more recently as VP of Engineering and Head of Technology
for series A/B startups.

I am focused on enabling high performance delivery through continuous
integration, continuous testing, continuous improvement, measurable quality,
automation and servant leadership.

I'm looking to join a fully remote friendly team with the opportunity to learn
from each other so you if have an opportunity you think might be suitable I
would love to talk to you.

Location: Budapest, Hungary

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: GCP, AWS, Azure, JS, C#, Go, Python, SQL, NoSQL and many more

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/admcpr/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/admcpr/)

Email: hnh@admcpr.com

Blog: [https://admcpr.com](https://admcpr.com)

------
dnautics
Location: Bay Area

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Might be interested in Australia, otherwise probably not.

Technologies: Elixir (& some Erlang), Julia, C, Some JS (some react), Some
Python, Some Ruby, Some Go

I lead a small team of me and two junior devs and have been doing some low-
level service programming in Elixir. High quality documentation and testing
are extremely important to me, check out a library I open sourced here:
[https://hexdocs.pm/ex_dhcp/ExDhcp.html](https://hexdocs.pm/ex_dhcp/ExDhcp.html)
(if you're unfamiliar with elixir documentation, you can click on the </> to
see the associated source code)

Looking for new opportunities; am pretty flexible tech-wise, I can learn just
about anything quickly, but I would prefer programming in Elixir.

Email: in profile

------
palominoz
Hi, I am 30 years old italian software engineer (bachelor's degree). I have
various experiences in software development and system administration. I work
now both on my own with my customers, formerly as an enterprise software
developer and now as a CRM consultant and developer for an italian software
agency. After 7 years of experience in this field in Italy I open myself to
opportunities from all around the world. I hope to find people to work and
have fun together, with solid values and principles on the job and in life. If
interested I would be happy to give all my information. Thanks

    
    
        Location: Italy
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes but depends on the offer
        Technologies: linux, php, ruby, javascript, and many more, see cv. willing to learn anything we need to complete the job
        Résumé/CV: will send on request
        Email: palominoz@me.com

------
sweston4
Location: Tennessee

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, R, SQL, ggplot/matplotlib, GIS

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uWBKgzZ5j89f2jye1NQuDs85hn...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uWBKgzZ5j89f2jye1NQuDs85hnHSKBXQ)

Side Project:https: github.com/Spencer-Weston/NBA_bet

Personal Website: crockpotthoughts.wordpress.com

Email: Spencerweston3214@gmail.com

Data Scientist with a specialty in spatial statistics. After graduation
(2017), I worked at Oak Ridge National Laboratory on population estimation for
a year. Since then, I've spent my time travelling the United States and Canada
to see where I should live next. Conclusion: I'll be happy most places. I'm
now looking for a new opportunity and would appreciate the opportunity to
learn about your company.

If you'd like to learn more about me, I'd recommend visiting my personal
website. Or even better, feel free to email me with any questions.

------
saelamin
\----------------------------------------------------------

* Location: Atlanta, GA USA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Full stack developer and designer. PHP, Laravel, Javascript, ES6, React, jQuery, HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS, MySQL, AWS, Linux, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, WordPress

* Resume/CV: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

\----------------------------------------------------------

15 years total programming experience, 10+ years building for the web, 5 years
technology and strategy consulting. I provide full service software
development and combine strategy, technology, and design to solve complex
business challenges. Extensive experience taking projects from concept all the
way through launch and have worked with clients of all sizes, from individuals
and startups to multinational enterprise companies.

\----------------------------------------------------------

* Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\----------------------------------------------------------

------
stigi
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React-Native, Typescript, Swift, Objective-C, iOS, Android,
Fastlane, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/fkc1hpl2ihtughn/20190801%20-%20Res...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fkc1hpl2ihtughn/20190801%20-%20Resume%20CV.pdf?dl=0)

Email: hi+hn@ullrich.is

I'm a mobile software engineer with 10 years of experience, working for
startups like Soundcloud and established companies like Facebook. I've spent a
significant part of my career working for consultancies (even co-founded one)
and am looking to get back into the product space.

At my current role I got the chance gaining some people management experience,
but I'm not ready to take an EM position just yet. I'm looking for a lead
mobile role where I can contribute my experience in the mobile sector, but
also my experience working with backend and product teams.

Thanks for checking me out.

------
perryrjohnson7
Role: Data Scientist

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
Turi Create), Web Application Frameworks (Dash, Flask), MongoDB, SQL, HTML,
CSS, Heroku, Google Cloud Platform

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

I'm a data scientist with experience in quantitative finance, farm tech, and
working with early stage tech companies on leading data science initiatives. I
am really passionate about leveraging machine learning and data science to
solve meaningful problems.

Here are a few of my recently published public projects:
[https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7](https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7)

------
deepmodel
Location: Germany, work world-wide

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Keras/TensorFlow (recent arXiv models), Python, PySpark, Java,
C++, CUDA, mostly computer vision & large scale 3D processing and
visualization

Résumé/CV:

\- manufacturing defect detection for automotive industry with Deep Learning
(<2% real-world false positive rate)

\- detecting anomalies in human activities from pair-wise spatio-temporal
relationships of human pose estimates in continuous video feed using time-
distributed attention-enhanced VRNNs

\- 3D indoor reconstruction using SLAM, randomized non-linear optimization,
semantic segmentation and depth estimation from mobile video feed (ensemble)

\- Mobile traffic anomaly/fraud detection (GBT + discrete VRNN)

\- Image content filtering using Deep Learning (DenseNet)

\- Diagnosing lung diseases from X-Ray images (CheXNet), surpassing human
level performance

\- End-to-end self-driving car control (NVidia Dave2Net)

\- MS from a top US school, worked for some of the best tech companies;
detailed CV upon request

Email: deepmodel (at) protonmail.com

------
jeremybernier

      Location: Flexible but prefer remote (U.S. Citizen)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript, React/Redux, Node.js, CSS, Jenkins / CircleCI, anything web related
      Résumé/CV: https://www.jbernier.com/resume.pdf https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeremysbernier/
      Email: jeremy [dot] s [dot] bernier [at] gmail
    

At my last job I was hired as the company's first engineer in its new NYC HQ
to rebuild its ecommerce website from scratch as a universal Javascript app on
a modern tech stack. The result was page speed improvement of 10x, reduced
server costs, and drastically increased dev speed and iteration time. Hired
and managed/mentored a team of 5 engineers to help maintain it.

I took some time off to fulfill my lifelong dream of traveling the world, and
am now looking to get back to work!

------
gnaman
Location: Bengaluru, India

Remote: Open to working remotely

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular, React, Node, SQL, Mongo, web(HTML,CSS,JS), Python, C++,
Good understanding of Blockchain protocols and decent experience with Smart
Contracts.

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/gnaman](http://www.linkedin.com/in/gnaman)

GitHub: [https://github.com/naman1-gupta/](https://github.com/naman1-gupta/)

Résumé: [http://www.namang.me/resume.pdf](http://www.namang.me/resume.pdf)

Email: me@namang.me

About Me: Full stack generalist with an inclination towards backend systems.
Strong software engineering fundamentals looking for software engineering
roles. Beginner understanding of production systems, especially interested in
platform engineering, site reliability engineering and backend engineering
jobs

------
BenoitP
Machine learning engineer, specialized in Explainable AI / ML Recent
Highlights:

* Implementation in Spark/Scala of treeinterpreter, currently used in production

* Participation to the FICO-Google Explainable Machine Learning Challenge

* Intuitive, visual data/signal explorer (work in progress, partial view at explicable.ml (the 3D view))

Location: Paris, France

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: for the right job, yes

Technologies: SHAP, RuleFit, Random Forest, Word2Vec, PCA, t-SNE, LSH, ROC,
Scikit-Learn, Spark, Weka, Databricks, BigQuery, Hive, Postgres, MySQL,
Oracle, AWS, Linux, Maven, Git, Java, Scala, Python, CAML, Elm, Javascript,
Spring, Primefaces, d3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/)

Github: [https://github.com/benoitparis/](https://github.com/benoitparis/)

Email: benoit@explicable.ml

------
rheffern
Location: Boulder / Denver, CO

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA

Technologies: GraphQL, MySQL, C++ , Matlab, Mathematica, Python, Java, LateX,
Atmega micro-controllers, Solidworks, Labview, NI Circuit Design Suite,
Lathes, Mills, MIG/TIG welding, Pneumatic Tools, Micro Soldering, Nano-Optics,
Spanish, Italian

Résumé/CV: [http://heffern.net/rob/](http://heffern.net/rob/)

Email: robert.heffern (at) gmail

I recently completed my MS in Bioengineering at the University of Colorado AMC
with an emphasis on super-resolution nano-bio-optics. With my background in
engineering and experience developing novel tools and designs, I am excited to
help you develop bleeding edge products that improve all lives. My 8+ years of
experience in bioengineering, applied physics, and research makes me a good
fit for your company, and I look forward to discussing the future with you.

------
sebastianconcpt

      Location: Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe yes
      Technologies: Full-stack, JavaScript, Smalltalk and many more (check my dev story in my site, link below)

Résumé/CV: [http://sebastiansastre.co](http://sebastiansastre.co)

    
    
      Email: sebastianconcept@gmail.com
    

I’m a full-stack developer with a bias towards writing flexible and elegant
code that other developers find easy to read, scale and maintain.

I'm good at keeping tech-debt at bay (AKA maintain ability to scale in
complexity while keeping tech costs linear).

I've been working motely in diverse teams for the last 6 years. I can help
mostly with anything JavaScript full-stack and docker, AWS, GCloud.

After finishing a project, I'll be one month exploring new opportunities.

Let me know if you want to chat to see if I could help on your company
project!

------
hnhired20190401
SEEKING WORK - Seattle, WA (Bellevue) - remote yes Statistics Ph.D., Caltech
BSCS, 10 year Microsoft (Windows Server dev then Senior Quantitative Manager).
I teach University of Washington's intro Statistical Software class (R,
Python, SAS, etc.) Specialties within stats/machine learning: finanical risk
(I'm a CFA and was on the FRM committee); bioinformatics (thesis and
publications on statistical genetics); forecasting/optimization (current
consulting work on long term adaptive capacity planning). Very into Bayesian
computing and MCMC methods. Consulting page: RedmondAnalytics.com Resume:
[https://sergeredmondanalytics.github.io/ra-
public/Serge.pdf](https://sergeredmondanalytics.github.io/ra-public/Serge.pdf)
serge@redmondanalytics.com

------
gremlinsinc

        Location: Cedar City, UT
        Remote: Yes, please!
        Willing to relocate: Not at this time.
        Technologies: PHP, MySQL, Postgres, Node.js, Laravel, Rails, Express, Quasar Framework, Vue, jQuery, WordPress, graphQL, Rest, Nginx, Jenkins, Linux, Angular, Ionic.
        Résumé/CV: https://patrickcurl.com/resume
        Email: patrickwcurl@gmail.com
    

Hey, I'm a fullstack developer - the breadth of my experience lies in
Laravel/Vue stack I've been using Vue since 2016 and Laravel since 2012.

Lately I've been working a lot on node.js though and new technologies like
Hasura + graphQL as an api backend. I pick up technologies fast and can adjust
to any team dynamic pretty quickly.

I've worked remotely since 2015 both as a solo freelancer and member of a team
(via a dev agency).

I'm ready to jump into new projects asap.

------
52-6F-62
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not ideally, but not impossible

Technologies: Mixed experience levels with JS/TypeScript (mainly back-end,
some React, Vue, Electron), NodeJS, Python, MySQL, MongoDB, Go, C

Résumé/CV: [https://robertfairley.com/cv](https://robertfairley.com/cv)

Email: rrafairley@gmail

\---

I've worn different hats at different times in my current role, but currently
mainly focused on digital publishing engineering. Recently developed a system
for transforming simplified inDesign export data into well-formed Apple News+
formatted magazine content. For that reason I'm proud to say you can now find
me on the Macleans magazine (Canada) masthead (Apple News+ edition).

I'm in a good place these days, but I'm always curious to hear about different
kinds of projects from those I've been entwined in—including side projects.

------
valzam

      Location: Melbourne, Australia (Have PR)
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Machine Learning/Deep Learning, Natural Language Processing, Spark and Python data stack, AWS, Docker, Git, Linux, SQL and NoSQL databases
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/valentin-zambelli/
      Email: valentin.zambelli@gmail.com
    
    

I have a MSc in Information Systems and several years experience building
machine learning services and data pipelines. My last job was in a machine
learning team at FAANG and before that several early and mid stage startups in
Berlin.

I relocated to Melbourne a week ago for personal reasons and am looking for an
engineering focused role in a Data Science/Machine Learning team (more
Data/Software Engineer than Data Analyst).

------
maxander
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Haskell, R, C/C++/C#; machine learning and general
statistics

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/william-max-
alexander-8940469/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/william-max-
alexander-8940469/)

Email: w.max.alexander@gmail.com

Master's degree in computer science and 5 years of experience in
bioinformatics. My bioinformatics experience centers on data processing and
analysis workflows for proteomic mass spectrometry experiments, but I'm
interested in other "omic" technologies. I'm also particularly interested in
working with deep learning and other advanced machine learning techniques for
biology/biotech applications.

Open to either full-time employment (starting September or October '19) or
consulting opportunities.

------
itsyaboi

      Location: Greenville, SC
      Remote: currently remote, prefer in-person
      Willing to relocate: Yup
      Technologies: Python, Django, C#, Java, Javascript (ES7/ES8), PostgreSQL, Vuejs, Keras
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: davuzmin@gmail.com (insert a k after the v)
      Experience: 2 years full time, 3 years at a ASP.NET shop while attending college.
    
    

About me blurb: I'm a full stack guy looking to move into a backend/systems
engineering role. Particularly interested in getting hands-on experience with
highly available, highly scalable systems. I enjoy tinkering with hardware,
got my hands on a manual lathe in college while completing my Bachelors in
Computer Science, designed and built a 3D printer, attended the University of
Youtube to learn basic CAD design :)

------
slcmldev
Location: Salt Lake City, Utah

Remote: Possibly

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Machine learning, big data. Java, Scala, Python. Spark,
TensorFlow, Keras.

Resume/CV: Upon request

Email: javadeveloper@me.com

I've been doing Java development for the past 15 years or so, but the last
several years I've really gotten into machine learning. A lot of my effort in
this area has just been Kaggle competitions, but as part of my job I've
implemented a recommendation system and done some work with NLP. As part of
this, I've built a lot of tooling to make it easier to try out various models,
label data for training, and interpret the models in context to make it easy
to see what they are doing.

While there is a lot I like about my current job, my opportunities for machine
learning are diminishing and I'd really like to find something where I can
focus on that more full-time.

------
mbdesign
Location: Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: UI/UX design incl. front-end development in (S)CSS, JS, HTML.
Have worked with Vue.js, React.js & static site generators. Sketch, inVision,
Zeplin and the Adobe suite.

Languages: Dutch, English, Portuguese, Spanish, (a bit) German.

Résumé/CV: [http://tiny.cc/mbhn](http://tiny.cc/mbhn) / More available upon
request.

Email: hnmail@mailbox.org

As a seasoned digital product designer with 12 years of experience, I can both
design and do front-end development. The last couple of years I've been
working on DeFi products, including a token wallet and a decentralized
exchange.

My favorite challenge is making complex UI's work for the end-user, while
keeping product/company goals in scope.

Have been remote for the past 6 years. Open to join a product focused team who
sees my profile fit!

------
lleolin
Location: Northeast Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Redis, JavaScript, TypeScript, React,
Redux, Stimulus, Elm

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/14gZqNiu5EbKWt0jOfS2a88bz...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/14gZqNiu5EbKWt0jOfS2a88bzkyNUb2UOjs496TYuq0Y/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: lleolin@fastmail.fm

I have been using Ruby on Rails since 2006 as both a hobbyist and a
professional, in addition to other Ruby frameworks such as Padrino or Hanami.
I am seeking challenging problems that engage my creativity and desire to
build neatly architected, functional, and well-tested apps. Very open to
opportunities to do more front-end development (particularly in React), or
move into other languages and frameworks such as Elixir or Phoenix.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
Eiriksmal
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Maybe. I prefer in-person.

Willing to relocate: San Diego > San Fransisco. :)

Technologies: Ruby on Rails + PHP + deep SQL (I prefer MySQL to Postgres) +
obligatory JS front-end bits

Resume: I've done a staggering variety of things: Programming, managing / CTO-
ing (think product and business strategy), Linux + database admin-ing, server
closet building, asterisk PBX administering... All of it in the name of
serving a business's customers, internal or external.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/eric-lawler/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eric-
lawler/) Drop me a line for the more-detailed PDF CV.

Email: [https://lawler.io/contact/](https://lawler.io/contact/)

------
akullpp
Location: Germany

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Negotiable

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Java, Spring, Kubernetes, Terraform, Helm,
Istio, Vault, Keycloak, Azure, AWS, basically the entire enterprise cloud-
stack

Résumé/CV: [https://chrysanthium.com/cv.pdf](https://chrysanthium.com/cv.pdf)

Email: akullpp@gmail.com

I am a full-stack software engineer and architect who studied computer
science, computational linguistics and English linguistics in the beautiful
city of Heidelberg and live near Karlsruhe, Germany.

My passion is to design and implement scalable architectures for distributed
applications with state-of-the-art technologies. I am particular proficient in
testing, functional programming and tooling in combination with long-term and
large-scale projects, especially in the financial sector.

------
elpi

      Location: Toronto, Canada
      Remote: yes, have remote work experience
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Selenium, Behat, Cucumber, MSSQL, JUnit, 
                    Postman, PHP, Linux, Git
      Résumé/CV: via email
      Email: elpijobseek@gmail.com
    

In my last position as Automation QA Analyst I worked on the test cases
preparation and Test Script Language, testing of the Internet-based
applications. I excel at: • Creating and maintaining automated tests using
Selenium Webdriver and Behat (php version of Cucumber) • Experience with
Databases (SQL) to manipulate, load test data • Experience with API testing,
UI testing, end to end testing • Deep understanding of QA processes in various
software development methodologies, including Agile

------
zelo
Location: Cracow, Poland

Remote: Yes (I don't mind on-site meet-ups from time to time)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Web Frameworks (Django, django rest framework, Flask, Falcon),
Web Scraping (Scrapy, Mechanize, Requests), Pandas, Celery, AsyncIO, Redis,
PostgreSQL, Linux, Docker, Docker Compose, Qemu, Browser Automation (Selenium
WebDriver, Capybara, Protractor, Puppeteer), Mobile Automation (Appium),
Performance Testing (jMeter, locust.io), CI/CD(Jenkins, drone.io), Faking
External Services

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/10bKQF_DxoauGhZvRn5UVWS4cNd0...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/10bKQF_DxoauGhZvRn5UVWS4cNd0V2QkX/view)

Email: It's on CV

I'm looking for a position as a Python Developer or Quality Assurance
Engineer.

------
gkamisli
Location: Dublin, Amsterdam, Paris, Berlin, London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (incl. Numpy, Pandas, Scikit-Learn, Tensorflow), Java, R,
SQL, Prolog/Datalog

Resume/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/12SNY-
LFMKraxGarYsACUeXR6zyR...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/12SNY-
LFMKraxGarYsACUeXR6zyRQryUv/view?usp=sharing)

Email: kamisligul@gmail.com

I’m a master’s student in Computer Science at Oxford (graduating in
September). I am enthusiastic about data science and machine learning with an
interdisciplinary education in industrial engineering and computer science.
Interested in a full-time position where I can utilise my current skills and
knowledge, and I can further develop these skills in a practical and fast-
paced environment.

------
Tech1

      Location: New York City (NYC), New York (Manhattan)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe (Toronto, Denver, Boston)
      Technologies: C, C++, Java, JavaScript
      Résumé/CV: On request to email
      Email: adam at heller.photo

About: Been doing embedded Android/Linux C++ for the past ~5 years (user
space, mainly middleware and C++ web stack, decent amount of kernel work and
standalone binaries in C, written / updated several company apps for Android).
Looking to move into a senior role, leveraging my leadership experience in the
military, and or pure Android development. Options in the embedded space are
pretty slim in NYC and I feel Android would be a better way forward. Open to
cleared positions, active clearance.

------
imedadel
Location: Sousse, Tunisia

Remote: preferably

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Node.js, Vue.js, Gatsby, Golang (basic), C/C++ (basic),
Python.

Résumé/CV:
[https://imedadel.me/static/Imed_Adel_Resume-7219faf34d6b7784...](https://imedadel.me/static/Imed_Adel_Resume-7219faf34d6b7784ea4c276c98253832.pdf)

Email: aadelimed@gmail.com

I am a software developer with a focus on JAMStack using Gatsby (React) or
Gridsome (Vue.js). I moved multiple platforms from PHP and Node.js to Gatsby
before, and your website can be next.

You can take a look on my blog at [https://imedadel.me](https://imedadel.me)
or my GitHub account at
[https://github.com/ImedAdel](https://github.com/ImedAdel)

------
rodneyg_
Location: Santa Monica, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS: Swift, Objective-C, Android: Kotlin, Java, AR: ARKit, Web:
JavaScript, Wordpress, Shopify

Résumé/CV: [http://codesigned.studio](http://codesigned.studio) //
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodneygainous/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodneygainous/)

Email: rodney.gainous@gmail.com

Early engineer at Bird on the Rider / Charger experience, and Government
Technologies. I went full-time on my own company CodeSigned, a creative
technology studio and lifestyle brand. We are available for consulting. Our
services include: Mobile apps, product strategy & execution, product
architecture, retail products, and AR experiences.

------
danish9412
Location: Anywhere in the US Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Java,
Python, Node, CI/CD, AWS, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/siddiqui-
danish/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/siddiqui-danish/) Github:
[https://github.com/danish9412](https://github.com/danish9412) Email:
danish9412@gmail.com

I'm looking for a full-time position in the US. I'm an experienced Software
Engineer who has worked in startups and large organizations. Extensively used
Java, NodeJS, AWS, CICD, Kubernetes. Check out my Github and LinkedIn for more
reference.

------
sunaurus

      Location: Europe
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Kotlin, Spring, Ktor, TypeScript, JavaScript, React, Angular, Python
      Résumé/CV: Drop us an e-mail for more info
      Email: sander@eribyte.com
    

I have a small team of 3 developers (2 senior, 1 mid-level). You can outsource
a part of your project to us, or you can hire us to design, build and deploy
something entirely new from scratch. We can also include a software analyst
and a QA person in our team if necessary. We're all very passionate about
building great software that we can be proud of.

Our company is quite new, but we've already completed one project for a happy
customer this year, and we're ready to solve your problems as well.

------
theHurzzen
Location: Portugal

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Unix, Elixir, Phoenix, Rust, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Python, Java,
...

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Up2AXWvD7kcIGWpH-
dYVWnZR25c...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Up2AXWvD7kcIGWpH-
dYVWnZR25cfqD4m/view?usp=sharing)

Email: marcelo.caridade@protonmail.com

I recently finished my internship for an Irish research company while working
towards my MSc thesis. I am currently looking for a full-time position as a
backend developer due to my interest in highly distributed systems. I am a fan
of functional programming and strong type systems. As of lately I have been
playing around with Elixir/Phoenix and Rush. I have pretty good foundations
and really enjoy learning.

------
swordbeta
Hi, I'm a full stack developer with a passion for back end and Linux servers.
What started as a hobby in my pre-teens has become my full-time job. Looking
for a remote job.

Location: Rotterdam area, the Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: Docker, Java, PHP, Go, React
([https://tricht.dev/about/](https://tricht.dev/about/) for a longer list)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-van-
tricht-a6468927/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-van-tricht-a6468927/)

Github: [https://github.com/mtricht/](https://github.com/mtricht/)

Email: michael@tricht.dev

Nationalities: Dutch, American and Brazilian

------
jonathanpeterwu
Location: NYC/London Remote: Yes (have remote work experience) Willing to
relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, React (Hooks++), Graphql, Rails, Node, Mongodb,
Postgres, AWS.

CV: Available upon request.

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jonathanpeterwu](https://linkedin.com/in/jonathanpeterwu)

Email: jonathan.x.wu@gmail.com

I'm open to remote or onsite (London) jobs.

Currently planning on moving to London and influx on next job opportunity.
Used to working on earlier stage agile small teams both in person and
distributed. I've worked as a first hire engineer, solo engineer, and
engineering manager. Open to joining a clear vision, product first team that
is looking for an additional member to help contribute!

Open to remote and sponsorship in UK.

------
Codango
Location: Abuja, Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: ReactJs, VueJs, NodeJs(Express & Restify), PHP/Laravel, Java,
Docker, MySQL, MongoDB

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Q6OyCzdBJed7jGKGifXdXRENA3t...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Q6OyCzdBJed7jGKGifXdXRENA3tsj)

Email: verem.dugeri@gmail.com

Portfolio: [https://verem-portfolio.herokuapp.com/](https://verem-
portfolio.herokuapp.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/vdugeri](https://github.com/vdugeri)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/veremdugeri](https://linkedin.com/in/veremdugeri)

------
azdv
Location: EU (changes frequently)

Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist

------
joshstrange
Location: Lexington, KY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Angular, JS, TS, Node, Java, PHP, Ionic/Cordova

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshstrange](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshstrange)
OR [https://joshstrange.com/resume](https://joshstrange.com/resume)

Email: josh@joshstrange.com

I am looking for a team lead position (frontend or full stack, would consider
backend-only but then I would prefer to work with Typescript/node). I
currently work remotely 2 days a week for my job and would be fine with a
partial/full remote job but am not looking to relocate. If you have any more
questions shoot me an email and let's talk!

------
codetrotter
Looking for onsite work, will relocate.

I’m 28 years old, and have been developing software for over a decade. Some of
it pretty decent. I care a lot about code quality and documentation.

Location: Norway

Remote: No.

Willing to relocate: Yes. Oslo; Vancouver; Montreal; Toronto; Québec;
Shenzhen; San Francisco; Sydney; Moscow; Berlin; Stockholm; Gothenburg.

Technologies: Rust, Python 3, JavaScript. Linux, FreeBSD.

Résumé/CV: No. Talk to me and we’ll know whether you and I are a good fit.

I’m interested in working on the following kinds of software:

\- Video games for PC or console.

\- Music Production Tools. E.g. Digital Audio Workstation, MIDI Tracker, etc.

\- A lightweight competitor to Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Illustrator or Adobe
InDesign, for use by graphic designers.

\- Cryptocurrency Exchanges.

\- Anything that would help the climate and/or the environment.

Email: overlapping_interests@nordstroem.no

------
kamil_rafikov
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: to be discussed (flexible hours and really great office
are required in such case)

Technologies: I’m specialized in development and management of large complex
web-based projects (on LAMP(PHP)/Yii/Symfony/React stack) with a size of
several hundreds functional components. This experience includes active work
with large poorly documented code bases created by other developers. Other
half of my background consists of self-financed self-studies in social
sciences, biology, and arts.

Resume/CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil-Rafikov-2019.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil-Rafikov-2019.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

------
edgar_ea6561
Location: Phoenix Arizona USA (US Citizen) Remote: YES (Preferred) Willing to
relocate: NO Technologies: Java (J2EE, Spring Boot), Javascript, (JQuery,
Bootstrap, REACT), Python (FLask, Jinja), PHP, Linux (Ubuntu, Debian), SQL
(Oracle, MySQL, SQlite, MSSQL), NoSQL (MongoDB, HBase, Hadoop), Full Stack,
Docker, GIT, Accessibility Résumé/CV:
[https://0x6561.net/code/javascript/resume/resume.html](https://0x6561.net/code/javascript/resume/resume.html)
Email: edgar dot ea6561 at gmail dot com I am seeking an Entry-Level/Junior
role. I prefer to work on a Linux stack. I am a US Citizen

------
barischrooneyj2
Location: Amsterdam.

Remote: Part-time remote.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Preferred: TypeScript/React/Vue/Elm, Python Flask/Django,
Haskell. Enjoy learning to work with new tools and technologies.

Résumé/CV: [https://romantic-kalam-
db66d3.netlify.com/assets/CV.pdf](https://romantic-kalam-
db66d3.netlify.com/assets/CV.pdf)

Email: barischrooneyj@gmail.com

Two-time previous Google intern looking to break into the freelance web-app
market. Looking for an employer who wants to hire an energetic young
professional who wants to prove himself. I studied Computer Science at Trinity
College Dublin and am finishing a Master in Computational Science at the
University of Amsterdam.

------
brianmc21
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Optional

Willing to relocate: Willing to relocate to Seattle, SF, LA and Portland, OR

Technologies: Javascript, Node/Express, React/Redux, D3/Data Visualization

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/brian-
mccann-96290542](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brian-mccann-96290542)

Email: bmcc2123 at gmail dot com

Quick Background: Currently working at an asset management firm in Boston, MA.
I am developing custom high profile applications for traders, portfolio
managers and analysts. I am considering opportunities in Boston or on the West
Coast. I am open to working at non-financial firms, but I have a strong
background in both finance and technology.

------
elliotec
Location: Salt Lake City, Utah, USA

Remote: YES (preferred)

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Node, GraphQL, Engineering management

Résumé/CV:
[https://elliotec.com/images/MichaelElliottResumeJune2019.pdf](https://elliotec.com/images/MichaelElliottResumeJune2019.pdf)

Email: me@elliotec.com

Website: [https://elliotec.com](https://elliotec.com)

Linkedin: [https://linkedin.com/in/elliotec](https://linkedin.com/in/elliotec)

I'm looking to apply my skills as a technical engineering manager at a company
with plans to grow, or engineering IC roles with potential to move into
leadership.

------
vmsp
Location: Viseu, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocated: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, C#, Java, Python, Ruby, JavaScript, Lua, Go, Erlang/OTP,
Objective-C, Swift, Android, iOS, React, Svelte, Django, Flask, Rails, Node,
TensorFlow, PyTorch, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQL Server

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.icloud.com/iclouddrive/07cXpJ3YPpq19uAyJ0InJgfig...](https://www.icloud.com/iclouddrive/07cXpJ3YPpq19uAyJ0InJgfig#CV_en)

Email: vmsousapereira@gmail.com

Currently developing an app similar to Google Forms for the European Health
Data Evidence Network project. Previously developing classifiers for automated
mammogram triage in a clinical setting.

Looking for any interesting opportunities.

------
EastLondonCoder
JavaScript dev with 19 years of experience. I've built high performance 2d
game engines, 2 poker clients and quite a few MVC frameworks. I like
functional techniques, react/redux, react hooks, clojurescript. Somewhat
unusual is that I tend to enjoy and be good at the last slog of a development
project, to get the application in front of users.

Location: Sweden

Remote: Preferred

Relocate: Not right now but perhaps in a few months

Technologies: JavaScript/ClojureScript, React/redux or hooks. Comfortable with
all web tech.

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonatanwallgren/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonatanwallgren/)

Email: jonatan dot wallgren at gmail

------
jarens
Location: Grand Rapids, MI

Remote: Prefer on-site, but willing to consider

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JS/Typescript/Flow/Node/React, PHP, MySQL, GraphQL, SASS/CSS,
WordPress, Docker, GCP, playing around with Rust

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/j-arens?tab=repositories](https://github.com/j-arens?tab=repositories)

Email: arens.joshua@sbcglobal.net

Currently working in the WordPress realm on a drag-n-drop page builder, check
out [https://demos.pro.photo](https://demos.pro.photo) to see what I've been
working on, or [https://pro.photo](https://pro.photo)

------
random42
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe.

Technologies: Python, Django, golang

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka)

Email: mohitranka@gmail.com

Developing robust and high quality software for over 10 years, focusing
primarily on the backend of the webstack. I care deeply about code quality,
its extensibility and the customers. I have spent most of my career so far
working with early stage startups, but recently worked with a listed company
and tasted the associated scale.

I am looking for a permanent ( _preferred_ ) or contract remote ( _strongly
preferred_ ) position as a senior individual contributor or manager.

------
omgdlight
Location: NYC Remote: potentially Willing to relocate: yes Technologies: I've
mostly worked on web applications. So sql, mongo, ruby (sometimes on rails),
javascript (with various frameworks), and so on Resume: on request Email:
daniel.sj.light@gmail.com

I'm back in the US after taking some time to shake things up a bit, and am
currently trying to find the right opportunity to set myself up on for the
next few years. I see software as a means of solving problems, and so the most
important thing to me is to be working with a group that has a clear vision
for providing value to its customers and take delivering on that vision
seriously.

------
ragelink

      Location: San José, Costa Rica
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Skills: SRE, DevOps, Systems, InfoSec
      Technologies: Kubernetes, Python, AWS, GCP, Docker, Linux, RabbitMQ, HAProxy, Redis, Memcache, Nginx, Varnish Mysql, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, LAMP, Java
      Résumé/CV: http://aboutme-user-files.s3.amazonaws.com/l/e/o/leomata/Leo%20Mata%20Resume%20June2019.pdf
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/leonardomata/
      Website: http://leomata.com
      Email: leo@leomata.com
    
      Looking for an SRE/DevOps and/or Management of ops related teams

~~~
chrissnell
Unsolicited recommendation from me: I have worked with Leo and will vouch for
his competence and great personality. If I was in a position to hire him right
now, I would.

~~~
ragelink
why thank you sir!

------
benzesandbetter
\------

Software engineer bitten by the data science/ML bug. I've designed,
maintained, and supported mission-critical applications and services for
clients including Cisco, Eli Lilly, NIH, Stanford School of Medicine, as well
as several startups and federal agencies.

\------

    
    
      Location: California / Amsterdam (US Citizen)
      Remote: Yes (100%)
      Willing to relocate: No thanks
      Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, AWS, Postgres, SQLAlchemy, Plone, JS, Linux, MongoDB, Cassandra, Spark, Jupyter, R
      Résumé[web]: http://davidsiedband.com
      Résumé [pdf]: https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2019
      Email: HN2019@davidsiedband.com

------
argo_
I've been working on my own startup for the last three years trying to achieve
product market fit, I'm now looking for a position on a bigger company as a
Data Scientist or Machine Learning Engineer.

    
    
      Role: Data Scientist
      Location: Florianópolis, Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, R, Matlab, JavaScript, Node.js, PHP, SQL, MySQL, NoSQL/MongoDB, Hadoop/Spark, Linux, Git, Cloud Computing, PowerBI, Tableau, Tensorflow, Keras, Scikit Learn.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/pedro-almeida-93691a2a/
      Email: pbuenoalmeida @ gmail.com

------
tugash
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: R (data.table, tidyverse, Shiny), Python (scikit-learn, numpy,
pandas), Bash, Docker, SQL (Postgres), Latex, Gitlab CI/CD

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/dr-jaime-
campos-3b8737a5](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dr-jaime-campos-3b8737a5)

Email: jcampos [at] posteo.net

I am a Data Scientist with over 10 years of experience in analytics and
building complex machine learning models. In the last years I've been focusing
on delivering and integrating these models into larger applications.

If you are looking to implement and deliver machine learning models don't
hesitate to send me an email.

------
sygnon

      Location: San Diego
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes (Bay Area, Greater Seattle Area, New York)
    

Machine Learning Research Scientist. Prototypes built in python, some products
deployed in c. Background in mathematics, specifically: graph theory / graph
algorithms / probability / random matrices. In ancient times used to develop
in C#.

    
    
      Technologies: Python and the surrounding deep learning packages. Exposure to C/C++ Haskell and Scala
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/p0xff58fv2o3jkr/Parker%20Williams%200719.pdf
      Email: parker.williams@gmail.com

------
rayraegah

      Location: Tokyo, Japan
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Within Japan
      Technologies: javascript, python, rust*, sql, postgres, redis, kafka,
                    rabbitmq, docker, terraform, node, typescript, 
                    vuejs, mithril, d3js, pandas, sklearn, nltk, tensorflow, 
                    kres, pytorch, nlp, nlg, and computer vision.
      Résumé/CV: available on request
      Email: rayraegah@icloud.com
    
      12 years of experience as software engineer, user experience designer, and product manager. 
      Also a freelance anthropologist[0]
    
      [0]: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19712234

------
omarali1
Location: SF

Remote: Optional

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Python, R, SQL, NoSQL, and others

Resume/CV:
[https://github.com/Omarh90/Resume](https://github.com/Omarh90/Resume)

Email: Omarh90 (at) gmail

Hi there! I'm looking for a Data Science or Backend Dev position. My
background is in math and quantitative sciences, including 5+ years'
scientific programming. I'm a quick study (typically take on a new stack for
each major project), and have a track record of solving longstanding technical
issues in each place I've worked. Currently in SF, and a US Citizen (Fully
authorized to work, etc.). Feel free to reach out!

------
TheMadcapLlama
Location: South of Brazil

Remote: Yes, preferably!

Willing to relocate: Yes

Skills: Web development, can handle front-end and back-end, but prefer front-
end

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Angular, CSS, .NET, C#, NodeJS, MongoDB,
SQL Server

Résumé/CV: [https://fantinel.dev/resume/](https://fantinel.dev/resume/)

Email: matfantinel@gmail.com

I am a web developer looking for a remote or overseas job in my field. I
consider myself very versatile and most of what I've learned was by necessity.
I am a quick learner and can handle myself with existing and new projects.

I am located in Brazil, but currently working on an EU citizenship in case
that helps.

------
rkop
Location: Warsaw, Poland

Remote: Yes, definitely yes

Willing to relocate: Not immediately

Technologies: Python, Java, databases (T-SQL/MS SQL Server; PL/SQL; NoSQL too)

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: rkop@protonmail.com

I'm a junior developer with almost a year of professional experience in Java
and database administration, and more than ten years of tinkering with various
technologies on my own (including webdev, gamedev, Android development and
minor freelance work). So, as a self-taught developer, I'm capable and more
than willing to learn new things rapidly. Currently I'm interested in Python
and NLP/AI, but I'm open to other options, so feel free to email me.

------
djbeadle

      Location: NYC Area
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in continental US
      Technologies: Fullstack web developer, Python (mostly Flask), Java, C# for backend,
        Angular 8 or pure HTML & CSS on the frontend. Open to new things!
      Résumé/CV: https://danielbeadle.net/Daniel_Beadle_Resume.pdf
      Email: djbeadle[]gmail[]com
    

I graduated one year ago and have been building my skills working on
enterprise web applications. Now I'm searching for a role on a fast moving
team building great things where I can learn a lot and make important
contributions!

------
snimma
Work Status: US Citizen

Location: I WISH TO RELOCATE, Currently Bangalore, India

Remote: Onsite

Willing to relocate: Yes, within USA.

Technologies: Python, Java, Angular/AngularJS, C, C++

Resume/CV: (Full available on request)

* Fresh college grad (B.E Computer Science), completed 3 internships. Currently working full-time.

* Excellent academic record + strong theoretical foundation.

* Can learn new technologies quickly; intellectual agility is one of my strengths.

* Strong emphasis on quality in the code that I write.

Email: nimma.shreya@gmail.com

I am intelligent and hard working. What I do not know, I will learn. I am
currently living and working in India, but I wish to move back to the US now
that I have graduated from college. I do not require a work visa. Thanks for
reading!

------
BJBBB
Location: San Diego and Riverside counties of California

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Quality, regulatory, and compliance engineering for industrial
power conversion equipment. ISO9001 and 14001 program origination and
implementation. Product evaluation, Type Test, and TRF documentation for
submittal per NRTL/SCC/NOM/EU requirements. EMC pre-compliance testing.

ATE to include hardware design (circuit, PCB layout, construction) and
software drivers in C and Python. Stand-alone microprocessor-controlled custom
'test boxes' for customer field test and evaluation.

Agriculuture/floricuture control and monitoring systems.

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: bjoconnell@gmail.com

------
rcardo11
Location: Colombia, Medellín looking for INTERNSHIP opportunities

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, actually anywhere :)

Technologies: Scala, Java, Javascript, C++. Hadoop ecosystem (Spark,
MapReduce, Hive, Pig, HBase, Kafka), Akka and Functional Programming skills
using the Scala programming language.

Résumé/CV:
[https://gist.github.com/ronaldKM98/2c1c38226de83177936c2d692...](https://gist.github.com/ronaldKM98/2c1c38226de83177936c2d6924da83a4)

Portfolio: [https://github.com/ronaldKM98](https://github.com/ronaldKM98)

Email: cardonamronald@gmail.com

------
nickyvanurk
Location: Leeuwarden, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, adventure!

Technologies: Node.js | React | WebGL | JavaScript | C++ | Python | Rust |
Ability to learn quickly what I do not know.

Résumé/CV: [http://nickyvanurk.com/cv.pdf](http://nickyvanurk.com/cv.pdf) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nickyvanurk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nickyvanurk/)
| [https://github.com/nickyvanurk/](https://github.com/nickyvanurk/)

Email: info AT nickyvanurk.com

------
blairanderson

      Location: Kirkland, WA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: React, Ruby-on-Rails, Jekyll, Heroku/Netlify, Postgresql 
      Résumé/CV: https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1536309
      Email: blair81@gmail.com
    

I have built all different types of backends and frontends. My largest project
was rewriting the Instacart.com frontend into react, specifically the checkout
with zero downtime.

Am incredibly familiar with the rails community and best operating procedures
for that stack.

Prefer part-time remote as I already have a few hours per week committed to
projects.

------
sethdandridge
Location: New York City, NY (NYC)

Remote: OK but onsite preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Development, Machine Learning, SQL (PostgreSQL,
MySQL), Linux, JavaScript, some Q/kdb+, PHP, Go

Résumé/CV:
[https://sethdandridge.com/resume](https://sethdandridge.com/resume)

Email: sethdan>at>gmail*com

Full-stack engineer with a focus on Python. I have a passion for solving
difficult problems with cutting-edge technology and delivering products that
people love. Currently in the financial/legal industry focused on system
architecture, back-end web services, data pipelines, and machine learning.

------
juskrey
Currently available for contracting/consulting with further options.

Location: Florida, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Java, Python, AWS, NixOS,
Wolfram, Mathematica, backend, frontend, fullstack. Open to new tech,
especially functional.

Résumé/CV: via email

Email: stan@immute.co

Site: [https://immute.co](https://immute.co)

-

Experience 18 years so far in financial, maritime, media, social, gamedev,
CRM, online marketplaces, cryptocurrency/blockchain exchanges.

Have built classic vertical apps, distributed messaging and streaming systems,
microservices.

Contracting preferred, have got years of remote experience. Also shorter
consulting, fixed projects.

------
th0th
Location: Ankara/Turkey

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: python, django, django-rest-framework, celery, dramatiq,
reactjs, next.js, gatsby, redux, redux-saga

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1oWH6Xt3JmtJUNhGhtc0bqOxq7E...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1oWH6Xt3JmtJUNhGhtc0bqOxq7EKURNsq)

Email: gokhan@gokhansari.me

I got my hands dirty with all backend, frontend and devops, too. Currently
running WebGazer ([https://www.webgazer.io](https://www.webgazer.io)). I am
interested in a position in which both I can add value and improve myself.

------
scallywag_
Location: BC, Canada

Remote Only

Technologies : C, C++, SIMD, OpenGL, JS/Typescript, Rails, PHP, SQL, Many CSS
preprocessors, AWS, Heroku

I'm a competent C and C++ programmer. The C++ spec weighs a lot, so I'm
hesitant to call myself an expert, but I have a good working knowledge of the
languages. For a previous employer I worked on a commercial Windows IDE for ~3
years.

I've been working on the foundations of a 3D game engine for ~3 years, which
has taught me a great deal about C, systems and graphics programming on both
Win32 and Linux. I chose to build it without libraries (Handmade Hero style)
which began as a learning exercise, but ended up teaching me to value
simplicity much more than I expected.

I can configure and maintain webservers, proxies and load balancers having
worked with the web for 10 years.

I have a good understanding of the Linux network stack and APIs at the systems
level - I've worked on several custom TCP + UDP protocols in the past.

I love building tools. Sometimes I feel like I was made to build tools. I
build all kinds of tools - tools for computers, tools for automotive
maintenance, tools for making tools. I've been building a game engine, which I
would consider a collection of tools, for years and I still enjoy working on
it.

Lastly, and I think this is interrelated with the tools thing, I'm a systems
programmer at heart. I love having direct access to the chip and needing to
understand the hardware architecture, as opposed to the internals of an
interpreter, to write well-working and well-performing code.

That's the cliff-notes on my technical background. As a person I'm friendly
and easy to get along with. I like the phrase "Have strong opinions, weakly
held".

I enjoy backcountry skiing, snowmobiling, rock-climbing, hiking, biking and
beer! I live in a small town called Nelson in British Columbia, Canada and
would strongly prefer to work remotely. I've been working remotely for several
years for companies in the SF bay area and love it!

If you think I could be a good fit for your team and would like to chat I can
be contacted by email at jesse.hughes.it@gmail.com

------
wreis
I am a software engineer with Bachelor's degree in Computer Science. I've
already worked on many different kinds of applications, and with main
experience in web development. I am a contributor of open source software
projects.

    
    
      Location: Brazil
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Open
    
      Technologies: Perl, Python, JavaScript, Linux, PostgreSQL, Oracle, MySQL, MongoDB, Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible, Chef, Jenkins, nginx, apache.
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/wallacereis/
    
      Email: wallace@reis.me

------
guftagu
Location: Tallinn, Estonia Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
typescript, node.js, react, ruby on rails (lots of small experiences in other
technologies) Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmadarsalan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmadarsalan/)
Email: contact@arsalan{dot}me

I've spent most of my career (4.5+ years) in early stage startups and now I'm
looking to move to a mid-sized company preferably working on a product having
a positive effect on the world.

------
jreynolds999
Location: Greater NYC Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Proficient in Python, Familiar with AWS, SQL, Machine Learning
(Regression & Classification models, Supervised & Unsupervised Learning)

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1E7qlEgKbUQLpGbhYzNLF0Nfy...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1E7qlEgKbUQLpGbhYzNLF0Nfys1Eb-
ySnx9BNqwoonJs/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: jon.reynolds30@gmail.com

I'm looking for a role that would benefit from my 5+ Years of Client-Facing
consulting experience and recent career transition into data science /
analytics.

------
Vice_Superior
Hello! I'm a generalist software engineer based in the Seattle area looking
for full time roles in Full Stack, Front End or app development. I'm
particularly excited by non profit and social impact as well as any company
with a great work culture. Entry-Mid career opportunities would be best.

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, including international

Technologies: C#, .Net, Java, React, Typescript, Windows Apps, UX Design

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/emeke-
nkadi-4a738790](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emeke-nkadi-4a738790)

Email: enkadi13@gmail.com

------
p_l
Location: Warsaw, Poland

Remote: YES, preferred

Willing to relocate: not really

Skills: DevOps, Kubernetes, GCP, AWS, Common Lisp

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B29CHUBtDZd5N1FJbF92RnBJdkk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B29CHUBtDZd5N1FJbF92RnBJdkk/view?usp=sharing)

Email: pawel.lasek@gmail.com

EU citizen, can invoice.

I'm looking for remote, DevOps oriented role, with a strong preference towards
maintaining Kubernetes based stack.

Worked in areas of system administration since 2008 and DevOps since 2012,
with pretty in-depth understanding of how computers (and linux) works

------
biased_coin
Role : Product Manager

Location: Bangalore

Remote: OK but onsite preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies/Skills: Machine Learning, Data Visualization, Javascript, Python,
Pandas, SQL, REST APIs, Google Analytics, AWS, Web Maps, experimented with
voice interfaces, User Research, UX

Résumé/CV: available on request

Email: desai.sid+HN (at) gmail com

Currently Technical PM, previously SW architect(distributed systems, high
availability, automation). Grew a UX practice (team & processes) from scratch.
Have UX turnarounds, quality improvement projects, high technical risks
projects under my belt. Led teams of 5-12 person size. Some bit of marketing
and presales.

------
arjinium
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django (and frameworks like Flask, Tornado etc.), VueJS,
Docker, Linux, Nginx, MySQL, Postgresql.

Résumé / CV / Portfolio: Please drop me a mail and I'd be happy to send in my
resume.

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

I'm a Backend Python Developer with 5+ years of experience building web app
backends and APIs. I've recently started dabbling in frontend frameworks,
VueJS to be precise. Have been working on Open source applications for 4 out
of 5+ years of work. I’m looking for a permanent or contract remote position
as a backend/fullstack developer.

------
mirkodrummer

      Location: Italy
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, EU
      Technologies: Javascript, NodeJs, Express, React/Redux, React Native, Elixir, Phoenix, Clojure, ClojureScript, ReasonML
      Résumé/CV: mail me
      Email: mariani dot mirko at gmail.com
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mirko-mariani-44a2892b/
    

I'm a functional programming enthusiast with 10+ years of experience. I'm
always looking for learning something new, interesting problems to solve and
smart people to pair with :)

------
bossnayamoss
Location: Remote: Yes, Cluj-Napoca, Romania. Willing to relocate: Yes to
Krakow, Warsaw, Berlin, Munich, London, or back home to nyc. Technologies:
html/css, python, aws, docker, Jamf Suite, Meraki MDM, Gsuite, and the
majority of IT Mangement software Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/nayamoss](https://linkedin.com/in/nayamoss) and
[https://nayamoss.com](https://nayamoss.com) Email: naya.moss@gmail.com

------
gregoryca
Location: Ajax, Ontario, Canada (about 45 mins east of Toronto)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technolgies: HTML5, PHP, CSS, WordPress, Git

Resume/CV: [https://gregoryhammond.ca/cv](https://gregoryhammond.ca/cv)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hammondg](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hammondg)

Email: job+hnaugust[at]gregoryhammond.ca

I currently help companies redesign their WordPress website and I'm looking
for a full-time job doing the same thing or something similar to front-end web
developer.

------
jakobov
Location: Israel

Remote: Yes (with occasional onsite possible)

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Python! Software Architecture, Machine Learning(ML), Computer
Vision, AI, Big Data, Spark.

Email zohar.jackson+resume@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/Jakobovski](https://github.com/Jakobovski)

Currently managing a team at Mobileye working on self-driving cars. They call
me "the bulldozer" because I am really good at getting shit done. I'm good at
seeing the big picture, knowing where is worthwhile to invest time, and
grabbing low hanging fruits.

------
mrassili
Location: Anywhere provided that a relocation package is available OR Remote

Remote: Yes (preferably)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

• JavaScript (ES6), React.js, Redux, Vue.js, HTML5, CSS3, Sass, TailwindCSS,
Django

Résumé/CV: [https://tinyurl.com/mrassiliCV](https://tinyurl.com/mrassiliCV)

Email: hi@mrassili.com

Portfolio: [http://www.mrassili.com](http://www.mrassili.com)

Github: [https://github.com/mrassili](https://github.com/mrassili)

I am open for hire, contract work or freelance work right now. HMU

------
cascada
Location: Eastern Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.me](https://gildedhonour.me)

Technologies: various, will depend on a task

Email: alex @ serendipia.email

=====================================

I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in building custom software for you. Mostly
I specialize in web.

But not only in web. Other areas I've been working in and interested are:

1) security

2) machine learning

3) marketing

\-------

My latest projects 2 ecommerce stores I've built from zero, they're live.

Full list:
[https://gildedhonour.me/projects](https://gildedhonour.me/projects)

------
luizfzs
Looking for a Backend Dev position

Location: Toronto, Ontario

Remote: Not mandatory

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Docker, Solr, Python, some C

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: luizfzsaggioro@gmail.com

4 years of experience, last 1 year working solely with backend development in
Java. I have some experience setting up docker images for containerized
applications. I haven't had the chance to really dive into microservices
architecture, but I'm interested on it. I worked on a task to improve the CI
workflow, where I created python scripts to automate things and integrate
Bamboo builds with Jira.

------
0xboz
Location: US (East Coast)

Remote: 100%

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Pandas, Numpy, Selenium, Scrapy, Django, Flask, Bottle
and Zipline), JavaScript (Vue.js), Bash, SQL (SQLite, MySQL), NoSQL (MongoDB),
Web Server (LAMP and LEMP), Automation, Algotrading, Web Development, Big
Data, Linux System Admin, and some C++

Résumé/CV: [https://0xboz.github.io/](https://0xboz.github.io/)

Blog: [https://0xboz.github.io/blog/](https://0xboz.github.io/blog/)

Email: (See Résumé/CV)

------
gavanwoolery
Location: San Diego

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Full stack web, mobile, native. C/C++, DirectX/OpenGL, PHP, SQL,
HTML, JS, CSS, React, computer graphics, AI, everything....

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/gavanw

Email: gavanw@gmail.com

------
vincent-xiao
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Willing to relocate: Yes (San Francisco Bay Area or other major cities in
SoCal)

Technologies: Java, Kotlin, Go, Javascript, PostgreSQL, Spring, React

Website: [https://vincentxiao.com](https://vincentxiao.com)

Email: vince@vincentxiao.com

Hi, I'm a software developer coming from a background in finance. I'm looking
for a role where I can help design and build APIs, services, and improve
tooling.

If I'm not familiar with your stack, send me an email anyways, I'm willing to
learn other languages. Thanks for reading!

------
blueish
Location: Seattle

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, ideally West Coast

Technologies: Javascript (React + some Angular 1), Python, Java, Go

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sam-
chow-b90b5284/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sam-chow-b90b5284/)

Email: hn (at) samc (dot) how

\---

I recently graduated with a BSc in Computer Science, and have 16 months of
internship experience under my belt. I have mostly done front end work in my
internships, but I am also interested in distributed systems (took a graduate
course in the subject last term).

------
ShirsenduK
Location: Darjeeling, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby-on-Rails, React, TypeScript

Résumé/CV: [https://www.troysk.com](https://www.troysk.com) (Visual) ||
[https://www.troysk.com/Resume.pdf](https://www.troysk.com/Resume.pdf) (Text)

Email: hn@troysk.com

I am a fullstack engineer who has been working professionally for 15 years.
Most of them have been remotely. I have worked on one of the most trafficked
RoR sites and built analytics tracking for a top social network.

------
gaze
Location: New Haven, CT

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Resume/CV: available on request

Email: evan@bea.ms

Finishing my Physics PhD in superconducting quantum computing at a top Ivy.
Before physics I specialized in low level embedded programming and kernel
work. Contributions to Valgrind. Some FPGA experience. Looking to put my
physics PhD to good use solving hard problems while writing solid, performant
code to do it. Additionally, skilled in the design of analog and microwave
electronics. Experienced with design and rapid prototyping. Manual and CNC
machining experience.

------
sudeepg95

      Location: Calicut, India 
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: React, Angular, Vue, (Amateur) Deep learning practitioner, Python, Scala, Spark Streaming, etc. 
      Résumé: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ez2cOn9VhzDl45XweK6E0kcsXiX-7aSQ/view
      Linkedin: linkedin.com/in/sudeepg95
      Email: sudeepg95 (at) gmail.com
    

3+ years of experience engineering in the web. Comfortable working across
platforms. Fast learner. Good soft skills.

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK | London, UK, Remote | Full Stack Web Developer with product
skills

Hi I'm Filipe, a full stack developer with almost 10 years experience and an
eye for end to end product development.

* Location: London, UK

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, React, Postgres, MySQL, Heroku, AWS, DevOps, Jenkins, Docker

* Résumé/CV: [http://coderelax.com](http://coderelax.com)

* Email: filipe@coderelax.com

* GitHub: [https://github.com/filipeamoreira](https://github.com/filipeamoreira)

Thank you

------
kiraken
Location: Tunisia Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Frontend
web developer, React, Angular, Typescript, Javascript, HTML, CSS, SCSS, SASS,
HAML Resume/CS: www.aladinbs.com Email: aladin.bensassi@gmail.com

I'm looking for any consulting or freelance work oppertunities, I have over
than ten years of business experience and worked on a wide range of projects
that cover almost everything. I enjoy working with nice people, and I do my
best to provide the best service possible.

------
tchaffee
Location: São Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes: US citizen with permanent permission to work in the
UK and EU.

Technologies: JavaScript (top 2% this year on StackOverflow), HTML, CSS,
React, NodeJS, SQL, and many others.

Resume/CV: Please request by email

Email: tc@toddbiz.com

StackOverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/731416/todd-
chaffee](https://stackoverflow.com/users/731416/todd-chaffee)

Blog: [https://blog.toddbiz.com/](https://blog.toddbiz.com/)

------
thepra
Location: Italy, Milan

Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: Yes, Europe-only

Technologies: C#,.NET Core 2.x,HTML5,CSS3(prefer SCSS),ECMAScript-
JQuery,DB(SQL Server/MySQL). And many other which I don't follow.

Résumé/CV: [https://thepra.dev/other/CV-Europass-Hvozdikov-
EN.pdf](https://thepra.dev/other/CV-Europass-Hvozdikov-EN.pdf)

Email: work.yevheniy@hvozdikov.me

I'm a Fullstack software engineer, looking for places where horn my skills and
provide good quality and carefully thought software. And learn more :)

------
rochak
Not a reply about resume, but a general thought - Seeing these insanely
talented people post their profiles and explain their skills is certainly
disheartening to a junior like me.

~~~
fapjacks
Don't be discouraged. No company is able to hire only experienced, talented
technical staff. Every company needs juniors.

------
desaiguddu
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Negotiable

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, React Native, ReactJS, Redux, Laravel, PHP,
NodeJS, Flutter, GatsbyJS, MongoDB, PostgreSQL

Skills: Web Frontend, Mobile Frontend & Backend with NodeJS/Laravel

Resume: On Request

Portfolio: [https://www.mobilefirst.in](https://www.mobilefirst.in)

Email: arpan [at] mobilefirst [dot] in

I'm looking for a short-term & contract opportunity where I can provide value
with my technical expertise. I have led development teams & worked as a CTO
for startups.

------
jagswag
Location: New York, New York

Remote: If needed

Willing to relocate: If needed & situation is right

Technologies: R, Rstudio, Shiny, MySQL, MySQL Workbench, Python, Git, AWS,
Linux, and for what's its worth, Advanced Excel

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1haS9cO4QWwt9Z213Mc7lWfalIhw...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1haS9cO4QWwt9Z213Mc7lWfalIhw4DOKB/view)

Accounting and quantitative financial analysis / valuations background

Email: jagger.vill@gmail.com

------
syukronrm

      Location: Surabaya, Indonesia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to Relocate: No
      Technologies: Elixir, PHP, Node.js, Linux System Administration
      Resume: https://www.dropbox.com/s/fw8tgawgqmti9gg/resume.pdf?dl=0
      Email: syukronrifai [at]  gmail [dot] com
    
    

I have 3 years experience in web development. Currently, I'm a candidate for
Master of Informatics in Surabaya, ID.

I'm very eager to learn and explore new technologies, languages, or
frameworks.

------
gem
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React Native, Cordova, Javascript, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://gearoid.me/about](https://gearoid.me/about)

Email: hn@gearoid.me

\---

I am currently a freelance app developer, helping companies get new apps up
and running. My focus is on React Native now, but I also have extensive
experience with Cordova and general front end development. I'm looking for
either a new contract, or a permanent role at a company with an interesting
challenge for an app developer.

------
sbassi
Location: Berkeley, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, US only.

Technologies: Python, Selenium, AWS, Bioinformatics

Résumé/CV:
[https://py4bio.s3.amazonaws.com/cv.sebastian.bassi_2019.pdf](https://py4bio.s3.amazonaws.com/cv.sebastian.bassi_2019.pdf)

Email: sbassi@gmail.com

I am a experienced Python developer. Have a solid background in Bioinformatics
(worked in a DNA sequencing project) and in web testing/automation/QE. More
information on about.me/bassi

Contact me if you are willing/able to hire CTC.

~~~
samrosea
you went from G to Autodesk?

------
jmkr

      Location: NYC
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Clojure, Elasticsearch, Storm, SQL
      Résumé/CV: upon email
      Email: jmkrhn@fastmail.com
    

3 years experience as a Data Engineer.

Currently looking for opportunities to handle more/larger data through an ETL
pipeline. Looking to learn more technology and get better at what I know. Also
looking to take on more responsibilities on a team, architecting, mentoring,
and giving direction.

------
williawmgant
Location: Nashville TN

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No. We have very deep roots here.

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET, SQL Server, various front end javascript
frameworks, RabbitMQ

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamwgant/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamwgant/)

Email: williamwgant@yahoo.com

Feel free to check out my podcast for more info:
[https://CompleteDeveloperPodcast.com](https://CompleteDeveloperPodcast.com)

------
aayushmandhyan
Location: New Brunswick (New Jersey) 1hr away from New York City

Remote: willing to work remotely

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Machine Learning/Deep Learning/Predictive Modelling, Python, R,
Java, Tensorflow, PySpark, SQL, NoSql, Scikit-learn, Keras, Docker, Linux,
AWS, GCP, etc.

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/aayushmandhyan](http://www.linkedin.com/in/aayushmandhyan)

Email: mandhyanaayu@gmail.com

Seeking Roles: Data Scientist/Machine Learning Engineer/Data Analyst.

------
jjjbokma
Location: The Netherlands

Remote: Yes, only

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Perl, Python, MySQL, web scraping

Résumé/CV: [http://castleamber.com/documents/perl-programmer-john-
bokma-...](http://castleamber.com/documents/perl-programmer-john-bokma-
resume.pdf)

Email: john@castleamber.com

I am a freelance Senior Perl Developer with over 25 years’ experience,
including exposure to web scraping,data munging, Python, Git, MySQL, Nginx,
Apache HTTP Server, XSLT, XML, RelaxNG, HTML, and CSS.

------
nodemaker
SEEKING WORK / REMOTE PREFERRED

Location: Amsterdam, Netherlands

Willing to relocate: To Colombia or Argentina

Technologies - iOS Native with Swift/Objective-C/C++. Android Native with
Kotlin/Java/C++, Flutter with Dart

Resume CV - [https://github.com/sumchattering/Resume/raw/master/resume-
io...](https://github.com/sumchattering/Resume/raw/master/resume-ios.pdf)

Email - nodemaker@gmail.com

Languages: English, Spanish, Dutch, Hindi, Bengali

------
supr_strudl
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, TypeScript, JavaScript, SQL, Django, Vue.js, Angular

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/cs1wac34mpsbiv1/cv.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/cs1wac34mpsbiv1/cv.pdf?dl=0)

Email: See CV

My past 13 years of experience includes full-stack development, product
design, team leadership, software architecture and mentoring. I'm a mission-
driven developer with a passion for thoughtful UI design.

------
charezinski

      Location: Australia,Europe
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: if VISA yes
      Technologies: Java, JS, Haskell, QA
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JSt1kAIT6x8_R5aJphLsIM-dD95Yezsb/view?usp=sharing
      Email: marcin.charezinski@gmail.com
    

Looking for SDET, Tech QA or similar role. Interested in helping others
developing high quality products and advocating best practices around quality.

------
1k

      Location: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Data and systems integration
    
      Résumé/CV: Available on request
    
      Email: hn@techconsultant.pro
    

Looking for partners who would like to expand your product offerings to APAC.
I can provide presales and professional services to help your customers in
this region get started, particularly with data integration solutions for
enterprises.

------
ricleal

      Location: Germantown, MD
      Remote: yes, only if possible, or a few times if the office in DC area.
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Scientific Python, Microservices / REST APIs with Python / Flask / PostGres / MongoDB, GPU Processing
      Résumé/CV: PhD in physics / MSc in Software Engineering. https://www.linkedin.com/in/ricleal/
      Email: ricleal@gmail.com

------
kd0amg
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: if necessary

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Racket, OCaml, C, Java, J, APL, ACL2, LLVM, Haskell

Web: [https://jrslepak.github.io](https://jrslepak.github.io)

Email: jrslepak@ccs.neu.edu

I'm nearing the end of my PhD in programming language design, with a focus on
high-level languages for data-parallel computing. My overall interest is in
designing/building tools for data science, scientific programming, machine
learning, and similar fields.

------
camp_

      Location: Cleveland, OH
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: React, Node, Ruby, Rails
      Résumé/CV: https://campedersen.com/resume.pdf
      Email: cam@emerald.io
    

Previously, I've made interfaces for autonomous vehicles at Uber, sold a SaaS
company, and got a manufacturing line running in China. I'm currently looking
for new contracting work. I love building new products!

------
mud_dauber
Location: Austin

Remote: if needed

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: semiconductors, Rails, Python, a little Elixir, a little
Tensorflow

Resume:
[https://LinkedIn.com/in/brianpiercy](https://LinkedIn.com/in/brianpiercy),
[https://bjpcjp.github.io](https://bjpcjp.github.io)

Email: bjpcjp@gmail.com

4-time product manager, 3-time R&D projects manager. I’ve usually built my own
tools. BigCo & startup experience.

------
em-bee
Location: european in china

Remote: yes, can travel (20%)

Willing to relocate: only with whole family

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

Résumé/CV: on request (20 years experience with web development, team lead,
CTO)

Email: see profile.

i am open to remote contract opportunities as a senior developer, teamlead,
part-time or full-time CTO, trainer

i am also able to build up a development team here in china, to serve your
needs.

[http://realss.com/](http://realss.com/)

------
minopile
Role: Data Scientist, Data Analyst, Machine Learning (Internship/Full time)

Location:USA

Remote: Onsite

Willing to relocate: Yes, within USA

Technologies: Python, ML libraries including SKLearn, Tensorflow. Regression,
Ensemble Methods, Tensorflow, Deep-learning Models, MySQL, MongoDB, AWS:
Lambda, DynamoDB, EC2, NLP, R, Tableau, Jupyter Notebook, Power BI,
familiarity with C, Matlab.

Résumé: [https://bit.ly/2YzztMo](https://bit.ly/2YzztMo)

Email: saikgoli@gmail.com

------
austincheney
Location: Fort Worth, TX, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: vanilla JavaScript, TypeScript, Node

Resume:
[https://prettydiff.com/ignore/resume_civilian.pdf](https://prettydiff.com/ignore/resume_civilian.pdf)

Website 1: [https://sparser.io/](https://sparser.io/)

Website 2: [https://prettydiff.com/](https://prettydiff.com/)

Email: info@prettydiff.com

------
TDL
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python/Django, some HTML/CSS/JS, exposure to pandas/scikit-
learn, conda

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tdlekkas/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tdlekkas/)

Email: Feel free to contact me via LinkedIn or t.lekkas@ practalis.com

Currently looking for Project Management or customer facing roles. Experienced
in client facing project/product management roles.

------
mbuchanan
Location: St. Louis

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, SQL, VB, .Net, Cordova, Javascript, HTML, CSS, SSIS, SSRS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelbuchananstl](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelbuchananstl)

Email: mikebuchanan@outlook.com

\---

I am currently a contract developer, I have 20+ years full stack development
experience. (Desktop, web, mobile) I'm looking for a remote opportunity,
either a new contract, or a permanent role.

------
Hogg
Location: Omaha, NE

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Web security (especially in WordPress environments), incident
response, malware analysis, threat intelligence

Résumé/CV: Available, please email

Email: brad.haas at gmail

I'd love to work with a remote team doing anything that involves fighting
hackers and malware. I'm very comfortable developing a team (designing tools
and processes, making strategic decisions, hiring and training new team
members) in a new organization or business unit.

------
nikkwong
Location: Seattle.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: In most cases no.

Technologies: JS, MVC, Sql/NoSql, DevOps.

Resume: I just built www.blendful.com which is essentially like Illustrator
online. I'm very design oriented also built www.beaver.digital; list of
projects at www.nikkwong.com.

I'm a one man shop for creating attractive design oriented solutions to hard
digital problems. Interested in small teams where I can work on technologies
and skills beyond my current expertise.

Email: nikkwong0@gmail.com

------
jeanlucas

      Location: Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeanlucaslima/
      Email: jeanlucaslima@gmail.com
    
    

I'm an experienced community manager and programmer, right now I'm looking up
to become a Developer Advocate, the ideal role would be to act as a bridge
between developers and a brand, building a community around them.

------
bojackstorkman
To begin, I know that my resume is quite different from many others in this
thread, so if my qualifications aren't appropriate, I'll take this down. I
figured I would post here anyway because in the past I have had some truly
wonderful and supportive people reach out to me from HN, so it's worth a shot.

Location: Rural Washington in the Columbia River Gorge area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Unable

Technologies: Email, Excel, Slack/GroupMe/Kik (messengers in general),
(S)FTP/SCP, basic troubleshooting for Windows/Mac

Résumé/CV: 1 year of office management doing invoicing, customer service,
payroll, etc. for a door and window installation contractor that worked with
one of the largest home improvement retailers. 1 week customer service for a
law firm (The business shuttered exactly one week after I was hired)

1 year doing customer service/payment processing at call centers that handled
things like customer satisfaction for multiple home alarm companies,
processing payments for 3 of the big 4 cellular companies, and taking orders
for the majority of the largest broadband providers.

1 year of (inbound) sales for home foreclosure listings and police auto
auction listings.

(Off and on) About ten years tutoring/editing/providing feedback on essays,
one Masters' thesis, website copy, a (yet unpublished) book about patients'
relationships with practicioners and how it impacts health outcomes, etc.
Pretty much anything you can think of when it comes to written English, I've
probably helped somebody improve an example of it.

(Also off and on) About 15 years of helping elderly/non-technically inclined
people do basic things like troubleshoot their computers or set up simple
websites for themselves.

Most recently: Did all of the copy for a southern California food delivery
business, which worked quite well. I am also finishing up the copy for a more
premium offering for the same business under another banner.

    
    
      Email: tyleras2017@gmail.com
    

I am aware that my resume isn't quite spectacular because for a number of
reasons, I have had many significant challenges establishing a clear career
path in a corporate environment. For this reason, I am happy to accept minimum
wage or thereabouts, as I suppose everyone needs to start from the bottom
sometime.

Ideally, with my excellent communication skills, I am seeking work in a
customer service, clerical work, copywriting role, or something in that area.

Anyway, thanks for reading!

------
vinhnglx
Location: Singapore, Japan.

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Elixir / Phoenix, ReactJS / React Native, Docker
/ Terraform / Kubernetes, AWS.

Resume/CV: Please request by email.

Email: vinh.nglx@gmail.com

Blog:
[https://thefirstapril.com/archives/](https://thefirstapril.com/archives/)

Now, I am working and staying Singapore. I willing to relocate to another
country, e.g: Japan, without require Japanese skill.

------
pkos98
Location: Munich, Dusseldorf/Cologne

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Python, Java, C#, Elixir, Go, C, Bash

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1GtPHitZLQh5GveSOV2tLB8cQPz...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1GtPHitZLQh5GveSOV2tLB8cQPzqsIhJK)

Email: patrick dot kostas at mailbox dot org

Hi there: I'm a 4th semester CS student from Germany looking for an internship
(summer 2020) with interesting technical problems to solve!

------
mtae
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies/skills: Python, Haskell, C++

Resume/CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PwgBVVbidc_mqDiFVCGGIdPS3Qh...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PwgBVVbidc_mqDiFVCGGIdPS3Qhetyrv/view?usp=sharing)

Email: aahlad.gogineni+jobs@gmail.com

About me: new grad, interested in programming languages, machine learning and
math but open to most roles other than frontend.

------
Melanotic
Location: Boston, MA Remote: ok Willing to relocate: No Technologies: JS,
Node, Express, React, Mongodb, PostgreS
Résumé/CV:[https://cdn2.hubspot.net/hubfs/2253693/resumes/2019B/resume_...](https://cdn2.hubspot.net/hubfs/2253693/resumes/2019B/resume_mikeyneely.pdf)
Email: mike.neely90@gmail.com

------
chathuras87
Location: Colombo, Sri Lanka Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript(NodeJS, React), AWS, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chathuras](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chathuras)

Email: chathuras at <no sp@m> gmail dot com

Currently leading a team in a US based company in Sri Lanka. Looking for any
full-stack role in a different city. Full Time | Permanent | Contract

------
bql
Location: Cape Town, South Africa

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, PHP, JavaScript, CSS, HTML, Node.js, PostgreSQL, MySQL,
Apache Thrift, git, AWS

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: briehan.lombaard@gmail.com

Hi! I'm a full-stack software developer from Cape Town with 10+ years of
experience -- mostly web, a bit of devops and, more recently, network
programming in combination with industrial control systems integration. Remote
opportunities preferred but not a requirement.

------
ahmedbelhadj

      Location: SF Bay Area
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, ReactJS, Redux, Next.js, Node.js, Express, Python, Django, SQL/NoSQL Databases, Firebase, 
                    Heroku, Travis CI, Jest, HTML5, CSS3, LESS, Git, GraphQL, Apollo, Java, Spring, D3.js
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/ahmed_belhadj_resume
      Email: mr.ahmedbelhadj@gmail.com

------
danneu
Location: Guadalajara (US citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: The past 5 years, I've mostly been working on server
applications with Node + Postgres and web client applications with React or
Elm. I've been the first hire of the largest bitcoin casino. I've built a
popular forum from scratch.
[https://github.com/danneu](https://github.com/danneu)

Email: danrodneu@gmail.com

------
iamspoilt
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Jupyter, Keras, scikit-learn, Pandas, Numpy, Spark,
Azkaban, Presto, Hive, Hue, Mode.

Résumé/CV: [https://mrafayaleem.com/assets/files/rafay-resume-
latest.pdf](https://mrafayaleem.com/assets/files/rafay-resume-latest.pdf)

Email: mrafayaleem at gmail.com

Currently, looking for Data Science / Engineering positions in Toronto,
Canada.

------
cipher097
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: python, Django, flask, MySQL, c++

Résumé/CV: Please drop me a mail and I'd be happy to send in my resume.

Email : ajishgoku1@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/ajish097/](https://github.com/ajish097/)

I am a fresh graduate. I have built a couple of web apps on Django and flask.
I have good coding and problem solving skills. Let me know if you have a role
for me.

------
iwansyahp
Location: Jakarta, Indonesia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Negotiable

Technologies: Java, Python, Clojure, Full Stack Web Development, Android
Mobile Development, Product Management, MySQL, NoSQL, Google Cloud Platform,
Azure, Firebase, Microservices, and happy to learn new tools and tech as
works/projects requirement.

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2OEt3fd](http://bit.ly/2OEt3fd)

Email: iwansyahp@gmail.com

------
androng
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes, to somewhere in CA

Technologies: C, nRF BLE Bluetooth Low Energy, Altium Designer, UART, SPI,
I2C, ARM

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1suP4QKUJdv7fTNf00BOwA-
Ibqt...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1suP4QKUJdv7fTNf00BOwA-IbqtyRwpZt)

Email: andrew @@@ speedysignals.com

Hardware/firmware engineer. I am used to startup environments but am flexible.

------
ciguy
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: AWS, Google Cloud, DevOps, Automation, Terraform, Jenkins, CI/CD
etc...

Website: calebfornari.com

Email: calebfornari@gmail.com

DevOps and automation engineer with over 10 years of experience. Looking for
part time projects up to 30 hours per week. Short or long term. I specialize
in increasing developer and team efficiency by helping champion DevOps culture
and practices paired with automation tools.

------
DreamScatter
Location: Greensboro, NC Remote: yes Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: Julia language, Fortran, conformal geometric algebra, pure
mathematics, applied mathematics, number theory, flow control actuators

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/chakravala](https://github.com/chakravala)

Email: respond on here if anyone is actually interested and I may provide my
email

------
squashy
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: well, it depends

Technologies: Java, C, Python, Javascript, NodeJS, AngularJS, Angular2,
ReactJS, Redux, jQuery, D3JS, Bootstrap, APIs, React, SQL, XML, XSL, GIT,
MySQL, MongoDB

Resumè/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-
marca-25b55b26](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-marca-25b55b26)

English level: Excellent

Email: s.dellamarca@gmail.com

------
simonantonio

      Name: Simon Aizpurua
      Location: Miami, FL
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes (Bay Area preferred)
      Technologies: Python, MySQL, Node.js, Angular
      Résumé/CV: Sent upon request
      Email: saa13b@my.fsu.edu
    

Currently working on creating scripting tools. Prototyping Angular Components
for in-house development. Quick Learner and highly motivated.

------
R_D_C_11

      Location: Boston,MA
      Remote: Yes, but onsite preferred.
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, MongoDB, React, JQuery
      Résumé: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jeUYCPXliXQvhzhJTP282q9ozZwHpM1AzPItpXq4Rm0/edit?usp=sharing 
      CV: https://www.rogerdcruz.com/
      Email: roger.david.cruz@gmail.com

------
alsobrsp
Location: West Palm Beach, FL Remote: Prefer Willing to relocate: Florida East
Coast Technologies: Linux, Cisco, Networking, Storage Résumé:
[https://www.seasies.com/cloud/s/dmHJtAxq2qRBFe2](https://www.seasies.com/cloud/s/dmHJtAxq2qRBFe2)
Email: syd @ seasies.com

Infrastructure engineer with 20+ years.

------
0xCA

      Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: AWS, Linux administration, Python, Ansible, Chef, Docker, Kubernetes, Networking, etc.
      Résumé/CV:https://github.com/csouto/samplecode/blob/master/Cesar_Souto.pdf
      Email: cesar(dot)souto(at)gmail.com

------
fdside
Location: Latvia, Riga Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Java, Elixir, Go, Clojure, PostgreSQL, Redis, Kafka. Distributed
systems, Software architecture.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/deniss-
murmanis-6267b9aa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/deniss-murmanis-6267b9aa/)

Email: fordarkside3370@gmail.com

------
speeder
Location: São Paulo

Remote Yes:

Willing to Relocate: maybe

Tecnologies: C, C++, Lua, Obj-C, C#, PHP, I prefer lower level stuff but can
work with higher levle things too (for example my current work is create an
ERP using PHP + GTK )

Resume CV:
[https://br.linkedin.com/in/gamedesigner](https://br.linkedin.com/in/gamedesigner)

email: mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com

------
hndl
Looking for Product Manager opportunities:

Location: Austin, TX Remote: Yes Willing to relocation: No Technologies: SQL,
Tableau, some JS/HTML/CSS Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sphurti-
saraph](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sphurti-saraph) Email:
sphurti.saraph@gmail.com

------
vdb7892
Location: Currently in Asia (EU citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, SQL, PHP, Laravel, Typescript, Vue.js, Node.js, Python

Email:vdb7592@gmail.com

10 years experience in architecture, management and development of high
throughput web/e-commerce applications. Always eager to learn.

Experienced and interested in working with e-commerce, (affiliate) marketing,
business ops, finance, and/or cryptocurrency.

------
hireinfo1aug19
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes, but FTE only. no contract work.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: 7 years professional experience in Web Security. Hacking,
Building, Testing in the industry. Contributing to web standards. Additional
experience in teaching web security before that. I know how to (co-)run a
team, also interested in management opportunities

Resume: upon request

Email: hireinfo1aug19@mailbox.org

------
towb
Location: Stockholm, Sweden Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
JS/Node/TS, HTML/CSS, Linux, Docker, Bash, PostgreSQL, Mongodb, and more.
Résumé/CV: Been working on solo projects for too long, so not at the moment.
Email: me@tobiasaberg.se

I'm up for anything related to the technologies mentioned or similar.

------
suresh70
Location: Chennai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, PHP, Ember.js, Postgres, MySQL, Redis, and
Heroku. Ready to learn whatever is needed for the job

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sureshprasannavg/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sureshprasannavg/)

Email: sureshprasanna70[at]gmail[dot]com

------
donretag
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: primarily a Java developer, but I have been paid to write Ruby,
Scala, PHP, Python, etc... Back-end developer with a strong focus on search
and data. Elasticsearch committer.

Résumé/CV/Email:
[https://pastebin.com/2wGeVPKw](https://pastebin.com/2wGeVPKw)

------
dividead

      Location: Moscow, Russia
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: typescript, node.js, go, docker, mongo, redis
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniil-pletnev/
      Email: divided.joy@gmail.com

Software developer with 5+ years of experience (mostly node.js backends).

------
pabloblins
Pablo Botelho - Fullstack Developer Experienced Developer, with 10+ years of
experience

Location: São Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes (have previous remote experience)

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Clojure, Clojurescript, Elixir, Functional Programming

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/pablobcb/cv](https://github.com/pablobcb/cv)

Email: pablo.bcb@gmail.com

------
abdussamit
Location: Lahore, PK Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Django, AWS/Cloud, Python, Product Development Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdussamit](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdussamit)
Email: tayyab.abdussami@gmail.com

------
vxa_victor
Location: Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Kubernetes, OpenShift, Spring Boot, Microservices, Java, DevOps

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1duBbiDYGJ_7BADIdRDT9UCqGRoZ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1duBbiDYGJ_7BADIdRDT9UCqGRoZdWw_w/view?usp=sharing)

Email: thengwailoon@gmail.com

------
fma126
Location: Boston, MA, USA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
React, Redux, Bootstrap, Material-UI, NodeJS, Express, MongoDB, PostgreSQL,
Ruby on Rails, Heroku, AWS Portfolio:
[https://fma126.github.io](https://fma126.github.io) Email: mhblanks@gmail.com

------
undebuggable
Location: Berlin, DE

Remote: why not

Willing to relocate: yes ― Wrocław, Katowice, Warsaw, Dresden, Leipzig,
Switzerland, Barcelona

Technologies: front end, full stack ― JavaScript, ECMAScript, TypeScript,
Python, Shell

Résumé/CV: [https://ow.cx](https://ow.cx), more on request ― please share the
URL to the job opening

Email: pawel@<domain-above>

------
tambeb
Location: NYC area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: everything hedge funds, financial markets, javascript, node.js,
vue.js, sql / postgresql, web, network & computer security, networking,
internet of things, vba & ms office

Resume: [https://www.tambeb.com/resume](https://www.tambeb.com/resume)

Email: t@mbebarsbay.com

------
asdfjeff
Location: Irvine, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Javascript, Android, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Jquery, Java, AWS,
Ruby on Rails, MySQL

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/zx97aabj44llx9d/jeff-
resume.pdf?dl...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zx97aabj44llx9d/jeff-
resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: jeff@corgi.ai

------
mescobar
Location: São Paulo Great Area - Brazil

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: Possible

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Heroku, Git, HTML, CSS, AWS, docker, SQL,
Postgres

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1hlJ-
bvIf6hyhSKatdaLSNm1rYz...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1hlJ-
bvIf6hyhSKatdaLSNm1rYzJH9zYA)

Email: mers.escobar@gmail.com

------
mrdobelina
Location: Vicenza, Italy

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes — to SF, NY, LA

Technologies: Sketch, Principle, Adobe Illustrator & Photoshop — Shopify,
Squarespace — Klavyo, Mailchimp

Résumé/CV: [https://www.filippomursia.com](https://www.filippomursia.com)

Email: hello@filippomursia.com

Mobile Product Designer with interest in Music and Fashion eCommerce.

------
mdrzn
There's so many talented people in this pool that it feels kinda useless, but
here it is anyway..

Location: Italy

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Sure

Technologies: C, C#, php html css, jQuery, Wordpress, full Adobe suite (video
and photo editing), Social Media Managing, I know a little bit about
everything, more than available to learn anything needed

Résumé/CV: mdrzn.it/cv

Email: hn@mdrzn.it

------
sanjeev94
Location: Anywhere in United States

Remote: Don't mind/care

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in US

Technologies: React/Python/Javascript/JSX/Typescript/HTML/CSS/Node/Java/C++/Go

Resume: [http://www.sanjeevrajasekaran.tk](http://www.sanjeevrajasekaran.tk)

Email: sanjeev95@rocketmail.com

------
danielecook
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Bioinformatics, NGS, Bash, Python, Nim, Docker, SQL, Redis,
Flask/Web

Resume:
[https://github.com/danielecook/cv/raw/master/cv.pdf](https://github.com/danielecook/cv/raw/master/cv.pdf)

Email: danielecook at gmail dot com

------
nikon
Location: London, UK

Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: Toronto in 1 year, will have PR

Technologies: Go (golang), Typescript, Kubernetes, Docker, CircleCI,
GCP/AWS/Azure, Kafka, many DBMS

Email: sean@sjdev.co.uk (will provide CV on request)

Tech Lead/Senior Developer available for _Contract only_ work, some
availability in August and fully available from 2 September.

------
Goronmon
Location: New Hampshire

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .NET Core/MVC/WebForms, SQL [Server], Javascript, HTML/CSS,
Python, Linux, MySQL/PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/timgagnon/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/timgagnon/)

Email: dev@tsgagnon.com

------
ldidi

      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: iOS, Android, Node.js, Web/React
      Resume/CV: loisdiqual.com/resume.pdf
      Email: lois.diqual@gmail.com
    
      Only looking for tiny startups: 1-10 employees, ideally right after seed round.

------
ddoolin

      Location: Orange County, CA
      Remote: Preferably.
      Willing to relocate: Probably not.
      Technologies: AWS (Certified), Full front-end & JavaScript (incl. Node) ecosystem, some Go, Ruby, and Python
      Résumé/CV: Find it on https://devn.io
      Email: devin@doolin.io

------
stcredzero

        Location: San Francisco, CA
        Remote: Ok
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Golang, C/C++, Javascript, AWS, Websockets, WebRTC
        Résumé/CV: https://game.emergencevector.com/cv/resume-2019-01.pdf
        Email: stcredzero at g mail dot com

------
r34

      Location: Canary Islands
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Negotiable
      Technologies: Full-stack classics (PHP, Postgres, JS, Linux)
      Résumé/CV: chess.gold, companyhouse.de, funtasto.com, komputronik.pl + some b2b projects
      Email: adam[dot]grzelec[at]gmail[dot]com

------
mostarska
Location: GMT +2, Southern Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: DevOps, Docker, AWS, Gitlab CI, Terraform, Ansible, Packer,
GCloud, Prometheus, Grafana, ELK, Travis/Circle/Gitlab Runners, NGINX

Résumé/CV: [https://hodovi.cc](https://hodovi.cc)

Email: hodovicadin@gmail.com

Invoicing through EU Company

------
anrao_91
Location: Bangalore Remote: Yes

    
    
      Willing to relocate: Only outside India
    
      Technologies: Javascript, HTML5, CSS, React Framework
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ugbKDNzLz8UDfyCLR3xB4uv4xpkF2My2
    
      Email: alemelu.geek@gmail.com

------
jczhang
Role: Product Management Location: Los Angeles (westside) Remote: Probably
not, but open to ideas Willing to relocate: Unlikely Technologies: Former
front-end developer and graphic designer (adobe suite, react, node) Résumé/CV:
available on request Email: jczhang@ucla.edu

------
danestves
Location: Caracas, VE Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Frontend with React, JavaScript, Gatsby, WordPress (creating
themes), Firebase and using frameworks like Bootstrap, Material UI and more

Résumé/CV: [https://danestves.com](https://danestves.com)

Email: contact@danestves.com

------
itroot
Location: Moscow

Remote: preferred

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: golang, python, postgresql, mongodb, C++, aws, javascript

Résumé/CV: [https://itroot.org/cv.pdf](https://itroot.org/cv.pdf)

Email: itroot@itroot.org \--

I'm a backend developer with 10y experience interested in solving
infrastructure problems.

------
herrerake
Location: Washington D.C.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Absolutely

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Bootstrap, React, Node.js, C#, MongoDB

Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/herrerake/

Portfolio: herrerake.github.io

Github: github.com/herrerake

email: herrerake90 at Gmail dot com

About me: Digital carpenter with 2 years of experience looking to bring energy
and enthusiasm to my next team.

------
NorthernCactus
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, SQL, React, React Native, NodeJS,
Redux, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, GraphQL, Apollo, Express, Git, RSPEC

Resume/CV: [https://www.samroberts1.me](https://www.samroberts1.me)

Email:samueljustinroberts@gmail.com

------
Beefin
Looking for roles as a Solutions Engineer/Architect, Sales Engineer, or
Technical Product Manager.

Location: Washington DC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, Vue, SQL, MongoDB

Résumé/CV: [http://ethansteininger.com](http://ethansteininger.com)

Email: ethangsteininger@gmail.com

------
dwipurnomo
Location: Yogyakarta, Indonesia. Remote: yes Willing to relocate: no
Technologies: Node.js (nestJS), react, mysql Cv:
[https://blog.antaraksi.com/](https://blog.antaraksi.com/) Email:
dwipurnomo@antaraksi.com

------
lobo_tuerto
Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably

Technologies: Vue.js, Vuetify, D3, Elixir, Phoenix, Absinthe, PostgreSQL, git

Résumé/CV: [https://lobotuerto.com/about/curriculum-
vitae/](https://lobotuerto.com/about/curriculum-vitae/)

Email: adriandcs@gmail.com

------
akshay1804
Location: India,

Remote: Yes,

Willing to relocate: Depends on location

Technologies: swift, objective-c, Java, Little bit of backend and API
development

Resume/CV:
[http://linkedin.com/in/akshay18/](http://linkedin.com/in/akshay18/)

Email: Let's connect on LinkedIn

------
virtualwhys

      Location: Cambridge, MA; Everywhere (U.S. Citizen)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Akka + Play + Scala(.js); TypeScript + Angular/Ionic 
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/godenji
      Email: sit1way@gmail.com

------
theelous3
Location: dublin city, Ireland

    
    
      Remote: preferred
    
      Willing to relocate: somewhat, continental Europe
    
      Technologies: python, messaging systems, sql/nosql, containers and such
    
      Résumé/CV: theelous3.net
    
      Email: available on theelous3.net

------
costcopizza
Location: Nashville, TN or Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Nashville or Los Angeles are my two current options.

Technologies: Non-technical! I've experience in more support and success
oriented roles. Currently learning SQL now as well. Open to any opportunities.

Résumé/CV: Shoot me an email at...

Email: bernstein.ian@gmail.com

Thanks!

------
lsreg
Location: Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .Net, Flutter

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ps87f7r6z0aesve/Mikhail%20Gubanov%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ps87f7r6z0aesve/Mikhail%20Gubanov%20CV.docx?dl=0)

Email: lsreg@outlook.com

------
herve76
Location: France / Costa Rica

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Vue, React Native, React, Web3, Postgres, Firebase

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hervefulchiron/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hervefulchiron/)

Email: herve76@gmail.com

------
getterhiss
Location: Los Angeles, California

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React Native Mobile Developer (iOS and Android w/ Native
modules). Also: React, ES6+, Node.js, GraphQL, PostgreSQL, AWS.

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/getterhiss/ More: www.getterhiss.com

Email: getter(at)hiss(dot)co

------
bradtx
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: AWS, PHP, jQuery, Python, OpenCV and Tesseract for document
automation/OCR, Node.js, React, Swift (iOS)

Resume/CV: [https://bradhall.io/resume](https://bradhall.io/resume)

Email: bradomics@gmail.com

------
pythonbase

      Location: Pakistan
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Python (Flask, Web Scraping, Pandas) SQL, WordPress
    
      Résumé/CV: http://kashifaziz.me/kashif-aziz-cv.pdf
    
      Email: contact@kashifaziz.me

------
david-sexton
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: javascript, typescript, node, c#, mssql, mysql, full-stack, aws,
azure

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sextondb/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sextondb/)

Email: linkedin@dbsexton.com

------
kobiguru

      Location: Bangalore
      Remote: Yes ( Preferred) 
      Willing to relocate: NO
      Technologies: Python, R, Excel, Google sheet
      Experience: Social Research, Policy and regulations
      Résumé/CV: email me 
      Email: roshanmis@gmail.com

------
daedalus6174
Location: South Carolina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Front end web stuff mostly. React, Material UI, a bit of Python

Resume/CV: My portfolio site is here:
[https://www.holdenbeale.com/](https://www.holdenbeale.com/)

email: holden.beale@gmail.com

------
dillon999
Full stack web and mobile development

Location: NYC, New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, React Native, Redux, NodeJS, Python, Javascript ES6,
HTML5, CSS3, Sass, etc.

Resume/CV: [https://dillon.global/resume](https://dillon.global/resume)

Email: see CV

------
ebu_ammar
Location: Kosovo

Remote: Yes, preferable.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: dotnet core, spring boot, angular 2+, embedded C/C++

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/arbnorzeqiri](https://www.linkedin.com/in/arbnorzeqiri)

Email: ZeqiriArbnor@gmail.com

------
8bitstudio
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vilnius (Lithuania)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .NET [Core] (C#, F#); ASP.NET; JVM (Clojure, Java, Scala);
Python; AngularJS; Vue.js; React; iOS (Swift); AWS (wide range of services);
databases: Microsoft SQL Server, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Datomic, Couchbase,
Redis, Event Store

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: contact[at]8bitstudio[dot]dev

We are a three-person full-stack highly professional development team with
extensive experience in online advertising and fintech. We can consult on
architectural problems, work as a discrete unit or a part of another team on
implementing the solution.

Describe us your task, project or idea and we will provide a timely response
with estimates and a plan. We offer very flexible rates and will help you with
suggestions on how to best optimize the development effort.

For contact details and other information please visit:
[https://www.8bitstudio.dev/](https://www.8bitstudio.dev/)

------
carlosladd
Location: El Salvador Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Objective-C/C++, Swift 5+, iOS Development, Javascript, Python, Realm,
Firebase, Sqlite Résumé/CV: Send me an email Email: carlosladdz@protonmail.com

------
JJDeviloper
Location:SF Bay Area, CA, USA

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies:C#, C++, Java, JavaScript, Python, Swift, PHP, SQL, Unity Engine
and API, PhotoShop, 3D Modeling and Math

Résumé/CV: Please inquire via e-mail. Portfolio available, game design
experience, Level Design, texturing

Email:jj_reibel@aol.com

------
tcvt
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Scala, various AWS services, Java, Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://toddcooke.github.io/Todd_Cooke_Resume.pdf](https://toddcooke.github.io/Todd_Cooke_Resume.pdf)

Email: toddcookevt at gmail

------
nate_NL
Location: Amsterdam Remote: maybe Willing to relocate: no Technologies: VueJS
(professional) Résumé: [https://alder.digital](https://alder.digital) Email:
nathan _at alder.digital

------
throwawayres
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes (10 years experience)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: AWS, PHP, Python, JavaScript, Swift / iOS, Laravel, Wordpress /
Woocommerce, Lambda, DynamoDB, Firebase, Tableau, PyTorch

Résumé/CV: available on request

Email: throwawayresumejob@protonmail.com

------
rghose
Location: Bangalore (India) Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
overall 6 years of experience. JavaScript, Java, GoLang, C, polyglot
Résumé/CV: upon request Email: rahul dot ghose at live dot com

------
mvalviar
Location: Philippines

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Open

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Python, Django, JavaScript, React, Rails
Résumé/CV: [https://marcoenri.co/resume.pdf](https://marcoenri.co/resume.pdf)

Email: mvalviar@gmail.com

------
valehelle
Location: Malaysia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, React Native, Phoenix

Résumé/CV: Upon request.

Email: hazmiirfan92[at]gmail[dot]com

I am mainly a front-end developer but also dabble with back-end as a side
project. Currently looking for opportunity that allows me to work on
Elixir/Phoenix

------
kensuke155
Location: Ann Arbor, MI, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Kotlin, Android, Functional Programming, Java, SQLite

Résumé/CV: [http://michaelpardo.com/resume](http://michaelpardo.com/resume)

Email: michael@michaelpardo.com

------
wrazowshpa
Location: Toronto Remote: yes Willing to relocate: no Technologies:
javascript, java, c#, asp.net, sql, Apache Derby, linux, python Resume/cv:
please request through email Email: mansoormehraban99@gmail.com

------
muminoff

      Location: South Korea
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Node.js
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/in/muminoff
      Email: smuminov [at] gmail [dot] com

------
aclaussen

      Location:Atlanta
      Remote:yes
      Willing to relocate:yes
      Technologies: ios, swift
      Résumé/CV:https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexclaussen/
      Email:aclaussen@ymail.com

------
mmmbacn
Location: Green Bay, WI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Skill/Technogies: Rails, React.js, Java, Node, HTML/CSS/JS, some Vue.js, AWS,
Capistrano, Heroku, RSpec, Cypress. UX + UI design, SEO

Resume: linkedin.com/in/kevwy

Email: kevin.william.young18 (at) gmail.com

------
mbloom1915
Location: Boston, MA Remote: N/A Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
operations and biz dev, venture capital (not a developer!) Résumé/CV: Upon
request Email: mbloom1915@gmail.com

------
undef_user
Location: Worldwide

Remote: Optional

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: javascript \ typescript, react.js, redux, flux, HTML, CSS,
material UI, jest, enzyme, cypress, react testing library, immutable.js, SASS
\ SCSS

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: faeriefiesta@gmail.com

------
thoughtpalette
Location: Chicago IL

Remote: Preferred, experienced

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS, TS, CSS, HTML, SPAs, Angular, etc

Resume: By Request

Email: ${hnUserName}chris@gmail.com

Site: [https://thoughtpalette.com](https://thoughtpalette.com)

------
theSage
Location: Trivandrum, India

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: python,pytorch,svelte,ansible,jupyter

Résumé/CV: [https://www.arjoonn.com/cv](https://www.arjoonn.com/cv)

Email: arjoonn.94@gmail.com

------
violett
Location: Adelaide, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript / Java / Modern Web Dev

Résumé/CV: [https://gowrizrh.github.io](https://gowrizrh.github.io)

Email: gowrizrh@outlook.com

------
pymendoza
Location: Philippines

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Will consider

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC, SQL, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Winforms,
WPF

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: pymendoza@gmail.com

-

Overall 12 years experience (6 years remote). Open to freelance/consulting
opportunities.

------
do_over_1990
Location: Greater Seattle Area (90min+ commute)

Remote: Only (4+ years experience)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, Python, Golang, React/JS, Golang, quick learner

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: josef[dot]d[dot]lange[at]gmail[dot]com

------
cleong
Location: Toronto Remote: Not mandatory

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript (VueJS), AWS(SQS, EC2, Glue, RDS, Cloud Watch,
Lambda, S3), PHP, PostgreSQL,

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: cedricleong@gmail.com

Can work in both frontend and backend

------
blohs
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Reactjs, Javascript, Ruby, RoR, Postgres, MySQL, Heroku, AWS,
DevOps, Jenkins, Docker, CircleCI

Experience: Over eight years

Email: bhushanlodha@gmail.com (will provide CV on request)

------
NHQ
Location: West Coast (current: Oregon)

Remote: Yes

Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Tensorflow, node.js, javascript, CSS, Python, linux, electron,
audio/video (7+ yrs full stack, front end, plus ML)

Resume: github/NHQ

Email: hn0819@folkstack.com

------
ceautery
Location: Columbus, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack startup staples

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtis-
autery-5a094a14b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtis-autery-5a094a14b/)

Email: ceautery@gmail.com

I'm looking to work with a progressive organization, in a role that has
mentoring and community outreach baked into it.

I've been a software writer since 2003, in companies ranging from an
enterprise with 17,000 employees, to a small consultancy with only 14,
spanning a variety of platforms and programming languages. The heads-down
keyboard banging part of the job, while enjoyable, is less interesting to me
than opportunities to mentor younger developers, and supporting devs and
future devs in my local community.

I've run coding clubs at middle schools [1], taught for Girls Who Code, and
have brought students into the office to code for school projects. I've spoken
at local tech user groups [2], and organized the first meetup of the Columbus
freeCodeCamp chapter. I spearheaded a tech "lunch & learn" program at my
current company, and can occasionally be coaxed into writing deep-dives on
arcane topics for the company blog [3].

I also enjoy volunteering for non-tech community projects, such as house
construction with Habitat for Humanity, mentoring at-risk teens [4], and
helping put together Thanksgiving dinner baskets donated to some of the lower-
income families that attend school with my daughters.

My ideal place to work would be one that didn't find any of that unusual, and
would support me in supporting the community.

1 - [https://appsbykids.org/](https://appsbykids.org/)

2 - [https://medium.com/@alexfinnarn/building-slack-bots-
february...](https://medium.com/@alexfinnarn/building-slack-bots-
february-2019-edition-of-the-columbus-javascript-usergroup-6210772e07b6)

3 - [https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/blog/using-discrete-
logarithms...](https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/blog/using-discrete-logarithms-
to-randomize-a-million-integers/)

4 - [http://cautery.blogspot.com/2008/11/how-to-speak-in-
public-h...](http://cautery.blogspot.com/2008/11/how-to-speak-in-public-heart-
attack.html)

------
hmu1
Location: Toronto

Remote: Not mandatory

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Node.js, Go, Protocol Buffers, gRPC,
SQL, React, RabbitMQ, GraphQL

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: mbzaai@icloud.com

Can work in both frontend and backend

------
odomojuli
Location: LA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Math, ML/AI, HTML/CSS/JS, UI/UX, Python/R/Julia

Resume: Please request via email

Email: info@odomojuli.com

Japanese transwoman mathematician. I love beautiful code.

------
JackyTon
Location: Canada

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: I am fresh graduate from the university of Waterloo looking for
an opportunity to grow and learn with a company

Resume: available on email

Email: Jackyton718@gmail.com

------
erkaes
Location:Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia)

Remote:No

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies:Java, Go, Spring, Postgresql, MongoDB, Play Framework

Résumé/CV:available upon request.

Email:kasyauqi@gmail.com

------
vanrysss
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes, preferable

Willing to Relocate: Maybe

Technologies: AWS, Docker, Go, Java, Postgres, NoSQL

Resume: On request

Email: sam.vanryssegem at gmail

------
slifin
Location: Bristol UK

Remote: optional

Willing to relocate: possible

Technologies: Clojure full stack

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: hi@adriansmith.io

------
patientplatypus
Location: NYC

Remote: I would prefer not to, I like seeing people, but if the job is super
cool I'd consider it.

Willing to Relocate: Probably not.

Technologies: I can do any sort of front-end in javascript (Vue, React, Next,
Angular) and I'm pretty good at it (people often say they want
Redux/MobX/state management experience as well and I can do that). I've done
some projects in Node, Golang, RoR, Elixir, and I've played with some mobile
frameworks and think Flutter is pretty cool. Also, I've done some basic devOps
with Docker/Kubernetes and NGINX, although Terraform/Ansible/infraAsCode are
weak points. I'm pretty good at the webstack, but I don't like Java and memory
management with Rust/C++ etc isn't my favorite banana. I'm currently working
on a personal project - right now it's not much, but I've built a Next.js app
with a graphQL bridge over Absinthe with Elixir. So I got that goin for me
which is nice.

Resume: linkedin.com/in/peterweyand && github.com/patientplatypus

Email: pweyand@gmail.com

------
buboard
not an entry, but consider posting your remote worker profile on
[https://reworkin.com](https://reworkin.com)

------
martinzamj
Location: Uruguay, South America (GMT-3)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, React.js, Vue.js, Redux, Node.js, Express, Mocha,
Chai, Flutter, Python, Flask, PHP, Laravel, MySQL, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Neo4j,
GraphQL, Redis, HTML, CSS, AWS, Docker and Solidity/Ethereum.

We are Somnio
([https://www.somniosoftware.com](https://www.somniosoftware.com)), a software
development company that focus mainly in full stack development for web and
mobile applications. Our mission is to help our clients grow by building
software that is functional, high-quality and is deliver on time.

You can know more about us and get in touch through our website:

[https://www.somniosoftware.com/#contactus](https://www.somniosoftware.com/#contactus)

Email: mauriciopastorini1@gmail.com

